# Storms of Change OOC Parts 1 and 2



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Any interest in a new 3.0 game?  Looking for 4-8 players, starting at level 1.  Party classes, races, and alignment is not important (will adjust to suit), but cohesiveness as a unit is.  The premise is that you are handpicked to form a team.  Details to follow.  Players are encouraged to collaborate with each other to work out whatever classes/races/alignments they feel will make an effective group.  That’s all the guidance you get (hehe).  Everything else is up to you.  If you're interested, please post/collaborate here.

Basic info: Homebrew 3.0 D&D.  32 point buy.  PHB starting packages, max starting gold. Core books and splat books.  PHB deities.  Other stuff with approval.  

Focus will be on roleplay, politics, and intrigue, with plenty of slicing, dicing, and otherwise smacking nasties.  I’m sticking with 3.0 for now mostly because I think the wider variety of choices is more fun for players.  

This will be my first game, and I only have one goal: to make it fun for all 

CAMPAIGN BACKGROUND

Throughout the known world, the Kingdom of Shillen is said to represent the best aspects of the humanoid races.  Bordered by the Diamond Mountains to the west, the Severin Forest to the north, and the Veln lowlands and Tand River to the east and south, Shillen is a land blessed with natural beauty.  Humans, elves, gnomes, halflings and dwarves all live together in peace and harmony, working together to build a unified, inclusive culture and civilization.  

At least that is how it once was.  The Knights of Shillen still ride out from the capitol, the Shining City of Mintra, to vanquish the forces of evil, but the wars with the Kingdoms of Pachik and Goruka have greatly reduced their numbers.  Banditry has increased throughout the lands, and orcs, goblinoids, and other creatures, once rare in Shillen, have returned.  The High Priests are not saying it, but everyone knows: Shillen teeters on the brink of destruction.  Will it fall, or rise again?

PLAYERS:

Argent Silvermage - Etherial, Elven Necromancer
Greatfrito - Alan Diagabon, Human Fighter
Seonaid - Gnomish Bard
GPEKO - Filbert ‘Bert’ Wateryfoot, Halfling Cleric
Thels - Zanock, Orc Fighter: Looks good. 
Someone - Dunathar Without Name, Dwarven Rogue

Storms of Change Rogues Gallery
Storms of Change IC Part 1
Storms of Change IC Part 2
Storms of Change OOC Thread

*Silentspace's PbP*


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

As always, I'm eager to join 1st level games, especially as the last few 1st level games I joined didn't actually start.


----------



## Someone (Sep 29, 2003)

Same for me; I have a mostly inactive dwarven rogue eager of some gold.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool, my first two players!  Just need a few more.  Any race/class/alignment combo is fine by me, as long as its ok with the other players.  So if you want to be an evil rogue and someone else wants to play a paladin, well, you'll have to work that out amongst yourselves


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 29, 2003)

Make it 3   . I thought about playing a halfling barbarian   but I think I will play a cleric. Perhaps a halfling cleric of Fharlanghn.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Make it 4. I'm thinking a Elven Necromancer. I would like to take a feat from the Elves book put out by Badaxe press. I'm blanking on the name but it allows a mage to take a spell slot and use it to channel either Positive (my choice) or negative energy. similar to how a paladin channels power to lay on hands.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks like, unless someone else speaks up, Argent Silvermage will be swinging the group decidedly towards evil!  Who knows?  You may be the downfall of Shillen!  The thing about evil groups is that its harder for them to find allies, even amongst other evil creatures...  Then again, most who follow the path of evil couldn't care less!  Muahaha!  Argent, the feat sounds ok, I'd like more info though.  I don't have that book.

I've started a Rogues Gallery here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=65002

Player characters come from, or have found themselves somehow in, the Duchy of Rogan, on the northern frontier of the Kingdom of Shillen.

Duchy of Rogan

To the north of Shillen, squeezed between the Diamond Mountains to the west and Severin Forest to the east, lies the Duchy of Rogan.  A trade road, built millenia ago when the whole region was part of the Jangis Empire, links Shillen and Goruka to the north.  The two kingdoms are separated by an expanse of uncivilized wilderness.  Rumor has it that this wilderness is being subdued from the north by the armies of Goruka.  Most of the attacks from Goruka came through the Duchy of Rogan.  Rogan's last Duke, Duke Dharnan, a paladin and Knight of Shillen, was slain in the last invasion, two years ago.  The Duchy went through a period of military law, led by Cadrin, the Duke's commander, until the Venerable Zenfan, King and Canon of Shillen, saw fit to install a new man as Duke, Duke Hulvan.  Little is known of Hulvan, and some wonder why Marcus, the slain Duke Dharnan's son, or even Commander Cadrin, was not chosen.  

Life in the Duchy carries on much as it has for centuries, despite the many young lives lost in the epic battles against Goruka, and the increased activities of the evil humanoid races.  The economy is based on farming, mining semi-precious gems from the foothills of the Diamond Mountains, and trade.  Despite the conflicts between nations, the enterprising merchants on both sides know that people still need goods, no matter how bad the times.  Rogan consists of several towns and villages, the largest of which is the capitol, Masar.  Castle Rogan is a short distance outside Masar.  The northernmost settlement on the trade road, before the road passes through the wilderness to Goruka, is called Carodan.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Looks like, unless someone else speaks up, Argent Silvermage will be swinging the group decidedly towards evil!  Who knows?  You may be the downfall of Shillem!  The thing about evil groups is that its harder for them to find allies, even amongst other evil creatures...  Then again, most who follow the path of evil couldn't care less!  Muahaha!  Argent, the feat sounds ok, I'd like more info though.  I don't have that book.
> 
> I've started a Rogues Gallery here:
> 
> ...



I never said he was EVIL. Just a necromancer. I was thinking true neutral.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Oops, sorry!  Shouldn't have assumed


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Sep 29, 2003)

Do you have room for another?

[snip... someone else is playing a cleric]  Will think about race/class.  Maybe a sorceror or fighter...

Oh, and how frequently do you expect postings?  2-3 times a week?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

simp_99:  Sure there's room!

Glad you brought up the postings.  I'm looking to post about 3 times a week, more when I can.  What I'd like from everyone, though, is for them to write a bit about their character's tactics, in case they can't post and they go on autopilot.  I could make it up myself, of course, but it might be better this way.


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 29, 2003)

> I'm considering playing a Cleric.  Been a long long while since I've played a cleric...




simp_99 : if you want the cleric spot, no problem ... I might just make that halfling barbarian after all, or someother warrior.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> simp_99 : if you want the cleric spot, no problem ... I might just make that halfling barbarian after all, or someother warrior.



Too bad. I was thinking about how our characters could know one another. We should be a band of scouts for a church. Fharlanghn would have been perfect.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Knowing each other could be fun, but is not required, so no need to worry about coming up with IC reasons to know each other.  Someone has been keeping an eye out for persons such as you, and will select you and the other party members whether you know each other or not.  You can think of your collaboration in game terms as this someone evaluating potential candidates and selecting among them.

P.S.  Someone <> Someone  

Edit: I'm not discouraging you from knowing each other, I just want each of you to feel free to come up with whatever backgrounds/descriptions you'd like.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Just posted the basics for Etherial in the rogues gallery thread.


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 29, 2003)

If there's still an opening, I'd love to play.

If so, I'm in as a Human Swordsman (unless there's anything else needed... or if psionics are allowed).


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool.  I have folks in town for the next few days, but will try and post character stats by Wednesday.

I will take that cleric spot if you don't want it GPEKO.  I may go in one to two routes:  War Priest or Diplomat.  If we're going to be an RP-heavy group, I may go Diplomat.  

Halfing rage...  lol.  Awesome.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Argent Silvermage: Cool I'll check it out.
GreatFrito: Welcome, and psionics ok.
simp_99: Drawing a blank on what a Diplomat is, but sounds like it will be useful, as will WarPriest.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

double post


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Triple post


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

I always up for a 1st-level, especially if it looks like it'll last a while. If you've got room, I think I'd like to be a human bard or half-orc barbarian, no preference.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm always up for a 1st-level, especially if it looks like it'll last a while. I'm most interested in a human bard or half-orc barbarian, but I have no preferences. (If this posts twice, or more than twice, sorry.)


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 29, 2003)

Okay, sweet.  I'll post Alan Diagabon in the Rogues gallery as soon as I finish.  I'm gonna stick with a human swordsman as opposed to psionics (alas, I haven't really gotten to use the whole system much, and I don't have my books!  Damn!  Oh well, anything with a sword is fun...).  Look for it within the next half hour or so.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

If it's for up to 8 players, then 2 clerics might actually be usefull. Are you limiting to PHB races?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Argent Silvermage, you have too many points on your abilities.  We're doing point buy per DMG.  And Decipher Script and Intimidate are cross-class skills.

Seonaid: Yes, welcome aboard.

Thels: Other races OK, with approval.  Level 1 though, so no ECL stuff 

I have 7 players by my count: Thels, Someone, GPEKO, Argent Silvermage, Greatfrito, simp_99, and Seonaid.  Did I miss someone?  Should we close recruitment?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll have a character up, probably within 24 hours. Closing recruitment is entirely your call.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

Does the group have an preferences as to what I should play? I had suggested human bard or half-orc barbarian, but I don't have any clear ideas yet . . . If you want to throw me something strange (limited to the PHB, since that's all I have), feel free. I'll do it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok... I was at work when I did him. make changes when I get home.
It's up to you if you want to close. large party PbP games can be hard on a DM.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

Though I'm a 'the more, the merrier' kind of guy, it's up to you about how many players you want to handle. 7 is easily big enough for a decent group.

Hmm, perhaps I'm going Orc Fighter or Orc Psychic Warrior...


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought maybe I miscounted, that's why I asked about closing.  I recounted, and we have seven, so I'll keep to my original post of taking 4-8.  Thanks for your concern about too many players, since this IS my first game     I'm thinking 8 can't be that much worse than 7, can it? LOL


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Would someone post the point-buy system? I have it in another thread, but it would take me a long time to find it. (I don't have the DMG.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 30, 2003)

God dang this thing....

Okay, so my character's up, after not being able to post forever.

Anywho, a quick request...

Can we use a few 3.5 elements perhaps?  For my character, i'm considering the Intimidate as a class skill, the Greater versions of weapon focus and specialization, and maybe (though this one I don't really care about, but I'd like to know about), the 3.5 power attack (maybe modified a bit - toned down rather, as I see a merger of 3.0 and 3.5 power attack as the optimal construction for everyone)?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

A preliminary character is up in the Rogues' Gallery thread. I decided to go with a gnome bard.

A few notes:

First, I didn't check the point-buy yet. These stats are actually ones I rolled up. (I usually do point-buy like that: roll and then adjust to fit the points.) I would appreciate if someone would check them for me. If not, no biggie, I'll get to it later this week.

Second, there's a few details to be worked out (obviously), and I'm not too strong on some of the stuff (and neither is the book), so if anything looks wrong, please let me know.

Third, I used the 3.5 PHB and the 3.0 character sheet. If anything is not compatible, let me know, and I'll change it. I do have the 3.0 PHB; it just wasn't with me when I made the character.

Lastly, if you'd like some of this stuff organized/presented differently, silentspace, let me know. I'm happy to add or get rid of whatever you'd like.


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 30, 2003)

Okay, how to describe point buy.... I have it memorized, but I can't think of how to say it....

 Okay, you get so many points to spend on stats, in this case 32.  You start with a score of 8 in every stat, and then purchase each additional point added.

An increase of one number (8 to 9) costs 1 point each until the score reaches 14.  To increase it past 14 it costs 2 points (so 2 more for 15, and 2 more for 16), and then past a 16 costs 3 points for each increase (so increasing a 16 to a 17 costs 3 more points, and a 17 to an 18 costs another 3).

A little more complex than it is, but it's how I think about it.

So for example, to get a 12, you pay 4 points (you have to increase by four from the base of 8, and below 14 costs 1 point per increase).  To get a 15 you pay 8 (6 to get to 14, and then 2 more for the next increase).  To get an 18 costs exactly 16 points - half of the starting total.  Obviously, it really costs you a lot if you want to uber-specialize in a single stat.

Hope that helps (and isn't too complicated)


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks, that did help!


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 30, 2003)

Glad to be of service *bows*, but don't expect such help to come free from my character in-game... that self-centered bastard.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

::grins:: Oh, hey, welcome to the boards! I didn't notice you were new. Unless you're one of those oldsters-in-disguise, taking a new username when the old one gets . . . old.


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 30, 2003)

Actually, I'm not new, but I'm deffinately not an old guy on the boards... I hardly post.  It's just that I can't seem to get my old account to work now that I'm at school.  Couldn't miss a chance to join a PbP, so I made a new profile real quick.  Like this one more anyways... it wouldn't let me change the name of my last one...


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 30, 2003)

Alright, I posted my character in the rogue gallery. I choose to go back to my original concept of an halfling cleric of Fharlanghn since the concept I had in mind for my barbarian didn't fit well with having an orc in the party and, like Thels said, we're a big group and there is never to many cleric (at least in my view).

Silentspace : I took a few liberties in my writeup : I gave my character a precise initial goal and changed a little bit the PHB starting package for cleric. I replaced the scale mail, the short sword (or mace) and the shield by a studded leather, a club, an a pony (the price for this is about the same ...). Let me know if you don't like the changes or if some elements of the background don't fit well with your campaign.

Pss... Seonaid, since we're playing 3.0, your light crossbow should do 1d8 of damage (and your small longsword should be a short sword). I know this since my character is small too !


----------



## Thels (Sep 30, 2003)

A way that's perhaps easier for some people to look at pointbuy system. With 32 points, buy 6 of the following scores and divide them as you wish:

8 - 0 points
9 - 1 point
10 - 2 points
11 - 3 points
12 - 4 points
13 - 5 points
14 - 6 points
15 - 8 points
16 - 10 points
17 - 13 points
18 - 16 points


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 30, 2003)

Lol!

Yeah, see, look at his!  It's easier that way! (so long as you have it in front of you... it's too hard to think of each stat value corresponding to a single point value and memorizing them all... at least for me).

Characters a lookin' fun    though now I may be motivated to write a real background.... darn it all...


----------



## Thels (Sep 30, 2003)

Not if you know the full list by head. The game I DM IRC also has:

19 - 20 points
20 - 24 points

But then, that's set in Dark Sun.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 30, 2003)

Made the changes and just waiting for the time to make his spell book.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2003)

I like everything I'm seeing!  So, let's make some simple house rules:

- Basic rules: 3.0
- Class skills come from 3.0 and 3.5 combined.
- 3.5 feats: Greater Weapon Focus, Greater Weapon Specialization
- 3rd party feats: Positive Energy Reserve

Thels: Orc is ok.  Interesting idea about 19 and 20 stats.  It might be too much of an advantage for you though (Can't imagine what your orc's strength is going to be).  Let me think about it. 

Greatfrito:  I'm all ears on your version of power attack.

Seonaid: Good idea on the formatting, I'm gonna borrow/steal one from another game I'm in.

GPEKO: Background is fine.  The river is the Tand River, bordering the Kingdom of Pachik to the east.  Piracy there, especially on Shillen vessels, is encouraged by Pachik.  You have been in Rogan for a while though.  Feel free to equip as you like per PHB (you can replace items for cash to buy other stuff), but you would probably not have bought a pony.  These are dangerous times, and travel by low-level types such as yourself is not wise.  The safest way to travel is to join up with an armed group.  As a cleric of Fharlangan, you might feel these travel restrictions more acutely than others.

I'm going to hold off reviewing your characters for now, so you can review on your own if you like.  Just some things you might think about:  Should I drop a skill since someone else has it?  How many/what types of tanks will you have?  Should the entire party be stealthy (no heavy armor)?  It's up to you.  Feel free to let your future plans (such as specializations or prestige classes) be known to your fellows.  Go ahead and take a moment to tweak if you'd like.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is a standardized character sheet, borrowed/stolen from a game I'm in, run by Mithreander.  

Name
Gender Race Class ??st lvl
Alignment
Str ?? ..pts ?? <-- if used optional pointbuy system
Dex ?? ..pts ??
Con ?? ..pts ??
Int ?? ..pts ??
Wis ?? ..pts ??
Cha ?? ..pts ??

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/33, armorcategory)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 

Sizecategory, ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin

Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0) 

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here)
-featname (optional brief summary here)

Racename Traits
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary of second class' abilities

--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid--
Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

--delete this section unless wizard--
Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

--delete this section unless sorceror or bard--
Spells Per Day ??|??/??/?? 
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 

--delete this section unless psion or psychic warrior--
Psionic Modes Mode1, Mode2, Mode3
Power Points ??, Free Talents ??
0th- Power1, Power2 
1st- Power1, Power2 (D) if discipline power

--delete this section unless special things are listed--
Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc. 

Write at least two paragraphs of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

If you are updating your character after completing part of an adventure here in this forum, add a paragraph in here that summarizes some of the things that have happened so far, like a short diary or adventure summary from your own PC's perspective. If the character has earned any experience points, this is a good place to make a note of them too.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday.

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like clones that bought duplicate Adventurer Outfits from the exact same clothing store!!

Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.


----------



## Greatfrito (Sep 30, 2003)

*Power Attack*

[I doubt it's my version.  I've seen too many people complain about both of the feats for them to not have come up with this too.]



> *Power Attack*
> ============================================
> *Prerequisite:* Str 13
> *Benefit:* On your action, before making attack rolls for a round, you may choose to subtract a number from all melee attack rolls and add the same number to all melee damage rolls. This number may not exceed your base attack bonus. The penalty on attacks and bonus on damage apply until your next turn.
> ...




Basically 3.5 power attack with a more sensible upper damage potential (1.5 can be a lot less than double), and the ability to still use it (with Wizards' intention of reduced damage) with light weapons.


We're gettin' characters all over the Rogue's Gallery!  Can't wait to start!... when can we expect to see that?  Within the week I hope  

I gotta go to class for a while, but I'll revise my character sheet with your format when I get time later.  Looks like what I used to use too.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2003)

Power Attack looks good.  Let's use it.

We'll keep max base stats at 18.

If someone uses psionics (Thels?), we'll play psionics are the same.

Yeah Greatfrito, looks like we could start within a week


----------



## Thels (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm really not suggesting to use 19s/20s in this game. I only use it in my Dark Sun campaign, not in any other campaign. People in Dark Sun live tough lives and have lived so for several millenia. That breeds for tough people. They get 40 points to spend, but only one actually took a base score of over 18 (str 20, and he's a Mul for a total of 24). In normal games, starting scores of over 18 are too high (and too expensive as well, I'm not gonna pick it even if you do allow it).

Okay, building me an Orc Psychic Warrior. Do you allow Daylight Adaptation to overcome Light Sensitivity? I'm not gonna take it now, but I might at a later level (3?).

Hmm, I thought Orcs were familiar with Orc Double Axes, but appearantly, they're not  So falchion it is.

EDIT: NM, we're not even using Familiarity 

I don't have the 3.0 MM. Could someone check if these are correct for an orc:

+4 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
Base Speed: 30
Darkvision: 60 feet
Light Sensivity: Dazzled
Automatic Languages: Common, Orc
Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Undercommon
Favored Class: Barbarian

Edit2: Changed my mind, gonna be a Fighter instead.

If I'm understanding correctly, we're having 2 Fighters, 2 Clerics, 1 Wizard, 1 Bard and 1 Rogue. Seems like a nice combination.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 1, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Here is a standardized character sheet, borrowed/stolen from a game I'm in, run by Mithreander.




Do you want us to use it or is it just a suggestion ? By the way, I changed my background (the last part at least) to fit what you said.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> If I'm understanding correctly, we're having 2 Fighters, 2 Clerics, 1 Wizard, 1 Bard and 1 Rogue. Seems like a nice combination.




Yes, I like it too ! Pretty standard but well balanced.

Edit : added a missing word.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Thels: Orc stats look good. MM doesn't say anything about Bonus Languages, so use your judgement.  

GPEKO: I'm not requiring the character sheet, but it would help me out a little if they were all in a similar format, yes.

Yep, pretty standard, not that there's anything wrong with standard.  I hope my saying I was looking for a good team didn't make you feel boxed in if that's not what you really wanted to do...  There are lots of ways to make good teams


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I could've used the 3.5 bonus languages for that if I had to, but I don't have any.


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, this is going fast. I´ll have my character posted today, after making some adjustments.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

I wasn't sure what Thels meant by 'human - orc war stuff' in his rogue's gallery post, but I figured now is as good a time as any for a little clarification and elaboration.  All three of the principal kingdoms in the campaign are human-dominated.  The wars weren't human-orc wars, but nation-nation wars.  The occasional orc may have fought for Shillen, but many more fought for its foes, Goruka and Pachen.  Basically, Shillen has been battered over the past few decades by repeated attacks from Goruka and Pachen.  You could say they are in a constant state of war, although there are gaps of years between invasions.  This has slowly whittled away at Shillen's strength.  Shillen's allies, most notably the mighty Jangis Empire, are separated from them geographically, so they are pretty much alone in the region.  Shillen has not launched any major attacks on either, for fear that the other would pillage the countryside while they were undefended.  These battles, as well as the increased banditry and evil humanoids, could have easily affected the players personally.  They could also have lived lives virtually untouched by these political events.  Unless they were close to the fighting, life for the majority of Shillen's citizens remains the same (as in real life).

Edit: grammar


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, misunderstood. I'll adjust the post.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh oh!  Big question!  What _is_ the fighter starting package, and if it doesn't quite fit, can I fine-tune it?  I'm just thinking that maybe I won't be taking a bow, but a crossbow, and I might wanna trade a few other things around for flavor purposes.

Plus this way I can finish the character write-up.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Uhm, the initial post says max gold, so if you simply buy everything in the starting package, you probably got money to spare.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Human Fighter starting Package:

Scale mail (+2 AC, -4 Armor Check, 30 lb)
Large wooden shield (+2 AC, -2 Armor Check, 10 lb)
Bastard sword (1d10, crit 19-20/x2, 10 lb, medium-size, slashing)
Shortbow (1d6, crit x3, 60ft, 2 lb, medium-size, piercing)
Backpack
waterskin
1 days rations
bedroll
sack
flint and steel
quiver with arrows
8 gp

Please note bastard sword is an exotic weapon.  The package assumes you take Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword)

Starting packages are pretty slim, with only a few days spending cash in gold.  But still, you can make significant changes.  GPEKO opted for lighter armor to pick up some travelling/survival gear and a mule to carry it, for example, which by itself tells us quite a bit about his character


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry folks, but I need to drop out of the game for now.  Better for me to do it now rather than hold the game up any.  

I just got sucker punched at work and need to wrap up a project in the next two weeks.

Anyway, thanks for considering me.  Looks like a fun group!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

simp_99: Sorry to see you go.  Feel free to check in though, we're still waiting for characters to get finalized.

On another note, things like simp_99's work schedule, or vacations or whatnot, is why putting down bit on tactics might be good.  At higher levels especially, you might have all sorts of feats/skills/items/spells/etc to choose from.  I'm not sure how well this will work, its just an idea.


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2003)

NAME:  Dunathar Without Name

Race: Dwarf
Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Alignment: N
Experience: 0 xp.

AGE: 65
HGT: 4´1´´
WGT: 140 lb
SEX: Male

Abilities:


STR:    12 (+1) 			
DEX:    16(+3)		
CON:   14 (+2)
INT:    14 (+2) 			
WIS:    14 (+2) 	
CHA:    8 (+2)


HP: 6+2=8

Saves: 
	Total...Base...Ability
Fort..........+2......+0......+2
Ref...........+5......+2......+3
Will..........+2......+0......+2

Skills: (number of skill points:  (8+2)x4=40 points.

Spot +6=4 ranks +2 Wis 
Listen  +6=4 ranks +2 Wis 
Search  +6=4 ranks +2 Wis 
Hide  +7=4 ranks +3 Dex
Move Silently +7=4 ranks +3 Dex
Tumble  +7=4 ranks +3 Dex
Balance +5=2 ranks +3 Dex
Climb +3=2 ranks +1 Str
Open Lock  +7=4 ranks +3 Dex
Disable Device +4=2 ranks +2 Int
Pick Pockets +5=2 ranks +3 Dex
Appraise +6=+4 ranks +2 Int

Feats: (level 1 feat)

-Weapon finesse: short sword

Languages

Common
Dwarven 
Gnome 
Undercommon

Combat stats:

AC: 17 (+4 Studded Leather +3 Dex) (+4 against Giants) –2 armor check penalty

Speed 20 feet.

Initiative: +3 (+3 dex)
Attack: Melee: +1, ranged +4 (+1 against orcs and goblinoids)
Weapons:
Short Sword: +3, Damage: 1d6+1 Critical: 19-20/x2
Light Crossbow: +3 Damage: 1d6 Critical: 19-20/x2
Dagger: +1 melee, +3 ranged Damage: 1d4+1 Critical: 19-20/x2

Special qualities and class features:

Darkvision.
Stonecraft
Bonus with metal and stone items 
Resistant to poison
Resistant to spells and spell like abilities
Sneak attack +1d6
Trapfinding

Equipment:

Short Sword
Dagger
Crossbow
Chain shirt armor

Backpack with: 
-rope
-waterskin
-one day´s trail rations
-bedroll
-sack

Case with 10 crossbow bolts

5 gold coins.

Dunathar was a member of the clan Steelhammer, a proud family of miners and artisans, living embodyment of the most pure dwarven way of life: hard work, respect for elders, and loyalty to the clan. Dunathar turned to be the family´s black sheep; though talented, his capacities were oriented to the wrong kind of things. That things were, well, himself. As he grew up, his distaste for the clan´s laws did the same: not that he thinks they are stupid or not useful, following them blindly is. This kind of personal philosophy finally clashed with te rest of the clan and he was stripped from his family name and exiled. Now, he sees a way to amass as much money as he can, with the secret hope of being allowed back if he becomes rich enough.

Dunathar looks like your typical dwarf, except for the lack of heavy armor and weapons and that he carefully trimmers his black beard and tries to show as much wealth as possible -currently none, though-


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 1, 2003)

Psst, someone, put that in the rogue's gallery thread.  That way all character sheets are in one spot.  Believe me, it won't be missed, I bet everyone checks that thing almost as much as this thread.  If there's any problems, at least the DM will see it, and prolly a few others players.

And thanks for the starting package.  I think I'm gonna drop the armor down to a light one, and change bow to a light crossbow (for flavor purposes mostly; Alan ain't no archer), and then maybe fine-tune the rest.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Looking good!  Since simp_99 dropped out, we have six players.  I'm going to keep recruitment open in case someone else wants in, if they can put a character together quick.  I haven't reviewed the character sheets in detail, but I have skimmed through them:

Argent Silvermage - Etherial, Elven Necromancer:  You'll need to list your equipment eventually, so might as well do it now .  Also, please stat out your familiar and list your current spells memorized.  Need an alignment too.

Greatfrito - Alan Diagabon, Human Fighter:  Need your equipment

Seonaid - Gnomish Bard:  Looks like we're gonna need something to call you.  Otherwise, we might come up with our own nicknames!

GPEKO - Filbert ‘Bert’ Wateryfoot, Halfling Cleric: Need an alignment.

Thels - Zanock, Orc Fighter: Looks good.  

Someone - Dunathar Without Name, Dwarven Rogue: Looks good.  Since you're wearing a chain shirt though, please include Armor Check Penalties on your skills.  I'd like to see weights also, since your strength is twelve and you have the shirt (insert evil DM laugh here)!

Seonaid - ??, ??:  Possibly a human bard/half-orc barbarian.

Looks like we still have time to tweak your characters if you'd like, so tweak away.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Actually, Someone, I'm not sure you can afford the shirt, can you?


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

You've listed Seonaid twice.

The shirt costs 100 gp. Shouldn't be a problem at level 1. It's the armor to pick for most of my characters. It's light, only weights 25 lb and adds 4 to your armor class.

They're also known as Paladin PJ's, since characters can sleep in them without much discomfort according to the rules.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Oops!

Edit:  Sorry about that.  For rogues though, starting armor is leather, so he might not be able to afford it.  I didn't look carefully though, maybe he can.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh, wait, he's a Rogue! What's he doing in Chain Shirt?!?

PS. Perhaps you could add D&D Level 1 somewhere in the topic, as usually people are more interested in joining level 1 games.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion Thels.  I can't figure out how to change the subject though, could you help?


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Sure, just edit the very first post in the thread. It should have the subject.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Here's the IC thread, for when we're all ready

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=65241


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

I'll have Etherial finished tonight.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Seonaid:  Sorry about the goof earlier.  A little background and description on your character would be nice


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

I can't do it, I'm sorry! <insert theatrical sobs here> The character sheet you gave us is way way too complicated for me to deal with . . . so I just added some stuff to the one I already had. Some background is done, description, etc., probably plus some changes, will be in shortly.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

LOL.  I'm sure your character sheet will be fine.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 2, 2003)

Wait.. we don't have to fill out the whole thing?  Oh man... I'll put Alan up in a few minutes then...


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 2, 2003)

*Read the fine print ...*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> GPEKO - Filbert ‘Bert’ Wateryfoot, Halfling Cleric: Need an alignment.




Cut & Pasted from the rogue gallery :

Small Humanoid (Halfling); HD 1d8+2; hp 10; Init +3; Spd 20 ft.; AC 18, touch 14, flat-footed 15; BAB +0; Grap -4; Atk +0 Melee, +4 ranged (1d4/19-20, dagger), +3 ranged (1d8/19-20, light crossbow); *AL N*; SV Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +6 (+8 vs fear); 

When I find the time, I'll changed it to your standard...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 2, 2003)

GPEKO:  I should have wrote that I might have missed stuff, since I only skimmed your posts


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 2, 2003)

Okay, reformatted the sheet, and added equipment (I like the list concept.. but it's very difficult to do.. takes too long really).  I think description should be okay, but I need to add to background and write a personality description.  I'll get to it later... off to do college stuff!


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2003)

Got room for an addict?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 2, 2003)

Sure Jemal, we like addicts!  The others are just finishing up their characters now.  The character sheet is suggested, not required.  It will make things easier on me if everyone uses the same format, that's all.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 2, 2003)

I took some time to go over the character sheets in a little more detail:

Argent Silvermage - Need your equipment, familiar stats, current spells, and languages
Seonaid - Let's use 3.0 versions of alchemy and perform (which are better, I think. Alchemy is trained only though, and you get +2 for being a gnome)
Someone - Same questions as before about chain shirt.  Is that a mistake?  You listed studded leather in your AC.  Either way, please include armor check penalty

Greatfrito, GPEKO, and Thels - nicely done.

Thels - About Daylight Adaptation: its OK, whenever you want to take it.

Looks like we're very close to starting!  Jemal, the sooner you can post your character the better 

Edit: No pressure though, looks like we'll be starting next week anyway


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 2, 2003)

Just need the time to do it. Working overtime to pay hospital bills. sorry.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok, I'll fix that up sometime soon.


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

Welcome Jemal.


----------



## Someone (Oct 2, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Someone - Same questions as before about chain shirt.  Is that a mistake?  You listed studded leather in your AC.  Either way, please include armor check penalty




The correct one is chain shirt, I´ll correct it asap. It took exactly half the initial cash, however.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

*The Council of Five:*  The Council of Five consists of the five noble houses of Shillen.  They include House Dharnan, House Zenfan, House Hulvan, House Firenze, and House Washen. The kingdom was established jointly by the five houses, six hundred years ago.

*House Dharnan:*  House Dharnan was historically the most powerful of the five houses.  Their ancestral home is in Mintra.  They were, in fact, the first royal family, and ruled Shillen in a time of peace and prosperity.  The Council of Five took the crown from House Dharnan and gave it to House Zenfan forty years ago, when House Dharnan accused House Zenfan of developing secret methods of making their warriors inhumanly powerful.  These methods, House Dharnan felt, should be studied jointly and made available to all the houses.  The Council of Five, finding no evidence to support this, and deciding that House Dharnan was acting out of jealous spite at House Zenfan's rising military power, and further, was sowing the seeds of dissension through the kingdom, took the crown from House Dharnan and gave it to House Zenfan.  Relations between the two houses appeared to be friendly, though rumors were that this was just the face they put on for the public.  Thirty years ago, when the Gorukans took Castle Rogan and slew the prior Duke and his family, the Venerable Zenfan appointed House Dharnan as the protector of the Duchy of Rogan.  The new Duke Randal Dharnan retook Castle Rogan, and ruled the Duchy well.  He was well-loved by the people.  Unfortunately, Duke Dharnan was slain in the last Gorukan invasion.  The Duchy of Rogan is the largest and most powerful part of Shillen, and as the first defense against Goruka, very strategic as well.

*House Zenfan:*  House Zenfan is the ruling House in Shillen.  It is led by the Venerable Kedric Zenfan, King and Canon of Shillen, and is based in the Shining City of Mintra, capitol of the Kingdom of Shillen.  House Zenfan has ruled Shillen for forty years, and are the most powerful family in Shillen, both politically and militarily.

*House Hulvan:*  Little is known of House Hulvan.  Although a member of the Council of Five, they previously held no lands, and ruled no citizens.  They recently were entrusted with ruling the Duchy of Rogan after Duke Dharnan's untimely demise.  Their ancestral home is a stone fortress on the southern borders of the Severin Forest.

*House Firenze:* Historically allied with House Dharnan, and recently allied to House Zenfan, House Firenze rules the small Duchy of Venga, strategically placed along the Tand River.  The recent attacks from Pachik across the Tand River have weakened House Firenze. 

*House Washel:* House Washel holds its power through trade.  They control much of the distribution networks and banking in the kingdom.  They are located to the south of Mintra, and have been affected the least of the five houses by recent events.

*High Priests of Shillen:* Shillen is a theocracy, with most of the legislative functions falling to "The Holy Order of Righteous Emmissaries of his Divine Holiness and Deity of Valor, Heironeous"  They are known more commonly as the High Priests of Shillen.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

*Keldric Hall:* Keldric Hall is a dwarven realm deep in the Diamond Mountains.  Although they are located geographically within the Kingdom of Shillen, the dwarves don't recognize the humans' rights to claim territory that they don't actually inhabit.  It seems quite silly to them, as it does to the elves and gnomes.  Shillen doesn't force the issue, as Keldric Hall provides many raw materials, skilled laborers, and engineers for Shillen.

*Vizelan:*  Vizelan is an elven realm within the dangerous Severin Forest.  Like Keldric Hall, the Vizelan elves do not pay taxes to Shillen.  They are considered allies though. They are known as great hunters and trackers, and are often hired, by the kingdom and by others, to hunt down dangerous creatures.

*Lemala:*  Lemala is an elven realm in Silverwood Forest in the southern part of Shillen.  Lemala provides many skilled artisans and woodworkers for Shillen.

*Sycamore Falls:* Sycamore Falls is a somewhat secretive gnomish realm located in the south of Shillen, in the foothills of the Diamond Mountains.  They are great inventors and alchemists, and provide Shillen with many valuable constructs and products of alchemy.  They have an exclusive contract with House Washel for the distribution of goods within Shillen.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

*The Silent Traders:*  The Silent Traders is a secretive guild of merchants.  Their stated purpose is to provide a forum to resolve trade issues.  Its members arrive and leave their guildhouses in secret.  They are rumored to be involved in underground activities and the black market, and even of controlling various thieve's and assassin's guilds, but nothing has ever been proven.

*Messenger Guild:*  The messenger guild is a network of fast riders that cover most of the known world.  They arrange the delivery of messages and are legendary for their speed and discretion.  Some say the Messenger Guild secretly works for the Jangis Empire, but no one has found them to be anything but dependable.  It is said that for the right price, they have other methods, besides the riders, of getting messages through.

*Cult of Hextor:*  The worship of Hextor is widespread in Goruka, and in recent times various temples of Hextor have begun sprouting up throughout Shillen.  The cultists say the downfall of Shillen is unavoidable, and turning to Hextor now will save them from ruin in the future.  Many feel Heironeous has abandoned them, and have turned to his half-brother for protection.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 3, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Many feel Heironeous has abandoned them, and have turned to his half-brother for protection.



Oh... That's a smart idea.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oh... That's a smart idea.




Heh, remember there are armies of Hextor worshippers amassing on the horizon.

Edit:  As you can see, this was developed for a party of good characters, but it will be lots of fun to see what other alignments will do


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sycamore Falls: Sycamore Falls is a somewhat secretive gnomish realm located in the south of Shillen, in the foothills of the Diamond Mountains.



Does this, then, conflict with my history, or are you okay with my character's birthplace?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Does this, then, conflict with my history, or are you okay with my character's birthplace?




No conflict at all!  Shillen has lots of gnomes, dwarves, elves and halflings all over the place, and other creatures too.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Great!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 4, 2003)

Etherial is fully up and running. Sorry for the long delay.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 4, 2003)

Filbert is now in an updated format ! (and I'm not touching that charracter sheet for a while !   ) I also noticed I had forgotten my size bonus to attack so I adjusted that to.

One question : silentspace, how do you want to handle my luck domain power in PbP ? Should I make contingencies, like : "If the evil wizard casts a spell and Filbert fails his saving throw, I'll use his luck domain power."  or will I be able to use it after seeing the consequences, like so : "Silentspace : The wizard throws a lightning bolt toward Filbert. He tries to avoid most of it but he's burn badly <reflex save fail, 26 pts of damage>. Me : Filbert uses his luck domain power to reroll that save." Either way is fine by me, I just want to know in advance.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2003)

GPEKO, you'll be able to use the luck domain after you see the results.  Feel free to call it out ahead of time as a contingency too


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 6, 2003)

So, when we starting?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2003)

Soon, very soon!  The first six of you are ready.  We're waiting on Jemal to post a character.  If you guys want, we can probably go ahead and start, and let Jemal join in when he/she can.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

It's up to you all! Any time is fine with me.


----------



## Thels (Oct 6, 2003)

Same with me. I got several games waiting to start around the clock, but more than enough going to keep me satisfied.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm rearing to go! But I can wait.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2003)

Let's go ahead and start    Jemal, I'd love to have you join if you can.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2003)

Just made my first IC post.

Storms of Change IC Thread

Thels - Zanock's warhorse looks nervous when it is handed over to him.  You can re-think Zanock’s weight if you want.  I think 250-300 is plenty heavy.  It’s up to you.  

GPEKO – Filbert knows a farmer who’s been wanting to buy his mule for full price.  He can sell it if he wants.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2003)

Just a couple minor things for when you get a chance -

Argent Silvermage - Your familiar disappeared!  I'm guessing you were adding its stats but forgot to post it...
Seonaid - Please modify to 3.0 versions of alchemy and perform (you won't have alchemy unless you put at least 1 skill point in it)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 6, 2003)

ARG! He deleated!  Moondance will be up tonight. I'm at work right now.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah, no prob you starting without me, I got a bit busy this last week so I'm still in the middle of creating it, will be up ASAP, probly tommorow.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Oops, sorry! I totally forgot!

As for putting the URL in words, type the text you want, then put [ url=whatever ] at the beginning (take out the spaces and put the URL in place of "whatever"), and then [ /url ] at the end (again, take out the spaces). It would look something like this:
[ url=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=65241 ]IC Thread[ /url ] (again, without the spaces).

Edit: character sheet modified, should be up and running! Sorry about that.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll post IC and add the mount and gear to my character sheet tomorrow.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2003)

Seonaid: Thanks for the url info


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm having trouble with logging in on the IC thread . . . usually this clears up by itself, but so far I'm not having any luck. I might not be able to post today.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm sorry for any delays people. My dog has cancer and I'm spending as much time as I can with him. just put Etherial on autopilot for the next few days. My dog has surgury tomorrow so I'll be better one way or another by Friday.


----------



## Thels (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry, had a busy few days. Yeah, I know my weight might turn into a problem at times, but that's no reason not to take it.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2003)

Thels:  True, true.  I just wanted to give you the option


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

Hope all is well with you, Argent.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm generally not going to respond to people's personal difficulties, but please know that I am very much concerned, and wish you all the best.  And as far as I'm concerned, there's never any need to apologize for real life.  This is just a game, after all


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 10, 2003)

> I’ve been pretty successful hunting goblinoids. You could say I specialize in them.





> Darien has no shield and looks like he fights with his longsword and shortsword.





> It occurs to you that Darien must be very good at spotting things.



Ok, ok, ok we get it : he's a _*ranger*_. Just kidding ya


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

Hehe.  Did I mention he enjoys hunting, fishing, and long walks in the woods?

Edit:  Seriously, you suspect he might be _really_ good at spotting, wink wink.  Helps make him such a good caravan guard.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 10, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Did I mention he enjoys hunting, fishing, and long walks in the woods?
> 
> Edit:  Seriously, you suspect he might be _really_ good at spotting, wink wink.  Helps make him such a good caravan guard.



I'm beginning to suspect there is a DMs Pet NPC around here somewhere.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to suspect there is a DMs Pet NPC around here somewhere.




Not really.  As I said in the beginning, this campaign has a focus on politics and intrigue, and so there is a large group of NPCs to be encountered.  A lowly caravan guard, no matter how skilled, would not be a major player in the kingdom-wide intrigues.  That's not to say that you may not meet him again, however.

Also, almost every important NPC has some information that could be useful to you.  The trick is figuring out what that information is, and how to get it out of them.  They all have their own motivations, and plans.  As a party with a neutral bent, your actions (not just your skills) will play a big part in how they behave towards you.  You could easily gain uesful allies or hated enemies along the way.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

I just posted rounds 3 and 4.  Should I continue to run everyone on autopilot another round?  Everyone is still too far to act anyway.  

What do you think?

Dunathar and Etherial seem to be sitting this battle out.  Even if they start to give chase now (which might make the guards even less happier with them than they are now), they might not reach the action before its over.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 11, 2003)

*Light War Horse* Large Animal; CR1; HD 3d8+9; hp 22; Init +1; Spd 60ft; AC 14 (touch 10, flat-footed 13); Atk +4 melee (1d4+3, 2 hooves), +1 melee (1d3+1, bite); Face/Reach: 5x10/5; SQ Scent; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6.
Skills and Feats: Listen +7, Spot +7
Possessions: military saddle, saddle bags, rations x7, waterskin x7

*Riding Dog* Medium-Size Animal; CR1; HD 2d8+4; hp 13; Init +2; Spd 40ft; AC 16 (touch 12, flat-footed 14); Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, bite); SA Trip; Face/Reach: 5x5/5; SQ Scent; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
Skills and Feats: Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Wilderness Lore +1 (+4 when tracking)
Possessions: military saddle, saddle bags, rations x7, waterskin x7


----------



## silentspace (Oct 11, 2003)

I was just wondering... How come everyone is dismounting?  Remaining mounted on a trained war mount is pretty much always an advantage.  You can move and attack with it as a free action.  You could get free move-equivalent actions.  You get attack bonuses.  Warhorses are essentially weapons with reach (you can threaten without being threatened), and get multiple attacks.  Riding dogs get trip attacks.  At low levels those attacks can be better than player character attacks, plus you have a pretty good chance of making your own attacks too, even without riding skill.  And if you want to make your own attacks, you get attack bonuses...

Anyway, please name and describe your mount when you get a chance.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 11, 2003)

More guts and glory I suppose


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 11, 2003)

Well, Alan might not appreciate the finer aspects of honor (it _is_ a rather silly concept for him), he has always fought on foot, and feels much more comfortable fighting with both of his feet on the ground.  So... it's more or less a role-playing thing to leap off the horse and fight on foot.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for the riding dog stats. I couldn't find them in the PHB (the only book I own, right now).

Rowyn didn't dismount, but I've been holding back because I doubt she'd be very effective in combat.

About the autopilot thing--I'm not sure what you mean, but if you want me to post more/fewer details about my actions, let me know.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

Etherial is not leaving the caravan unprotected. He was hired to guard _it_ not run after the leader's pet hatered.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

Hehee, nicely said.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2003)

As a DM, I had a pretty good idea what you were doing.  BUT, as an NPC, I might choose to filter and interpret what you're doing through the NPC's eyes!  Don't take anything an NPC does or says personally.  It's all fun and games, and based on IC actions.  The caravan guards are level 1 warriors, and don't understand wizards and rogues and the strange things they do.  They are mercenaries.  When they find a leader who has earned their trust, they follow him without question, and expect their mates to do the same, as their lives could depend on it.  In other words, their actions are based on what an NPC would think seeing your actions, not on what I think.  As far as Darien is concerned, you work for him.  You are his hireling.  The wagons aren't paying you, he is.

Your actions so far have impacted your relationship with the caravan guards in a major way.  But at the same time, I'm not going to let you do anything that would be really bad for you, or throw you completely off track.  I will give you some sort of warning or reminder nudge before that.  Your actions have made it much harder for you to get information from the NPCs in the caravan, but really, you don't need to know everything in advance anyway!  You could find things out the hard way!  Hehe.

Sorry Seonaid, I didn't mean literally "everyone" was dismounting.  I should have said 3 out of 6 of you


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Etherial Saya to one of the other Caraven guards that have stayed behind, Does this happen often? Why have so few stayed with the Caravan? I would think our job was to stay here and allow them to run away scared. Moondance returns to his masters shoulder and hoots his pleasure at finding a mouse to eat on his way back.




I'm gonna answer this in the OOC thread.  Out of a total of 24 caravan guards, 7 went after the hobgoblins (Darien and the 6 of you).  17 were left to defend the caravan.  The answers to your other questions will become apparent later.  You're asking the wrong guy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm gonna answer this in the OOC thread.  Out of a total of 24 caravan guards, 7 went after the hobgoblins (Darien and the 6 of you).  17 were left to defend the caravan.  The answers to your other questions will become apparent later.  You're asking the wrong guy.



Ah! I misinturpreted your meaning. I thought you meant that all of the guards not all of the players. sorry.


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I was just wondering... How come everyone is dismounting?  Remaining mounted on a trained war mount is pretty much always an advantage.  You can move and attack with it as a free action.  You could get free move-equivalent actions.  You get attack bonuses.  Warhorses are essentially weapons with reach (you can threaten without being threatened), and get multiple attacks.  Riding dogs get trip attacks.  At low levels those attacks can be better than player character attacks, plus you have a pretty good chance of making your own attacks too, even without riding skill.  And if you want to make your own attacks, you get attack bonuses...
> 
> Anyway, please name and describe your mount when you get a chance.



 They might give some bonuses here and there, but Zanock ain't too fond of them. He knows they'll get him to other places faster in the long run, but in a fight, he rather trusts his own 2 legs than those 4 of a horse he never learned to work with.

Also, without Mounted Combat, you cannot have your dog make trip attempts and attack yourself in the same round, just like you can't have the horse attack and yourself attacking in the same round.

I got several characters with a maxed ride skill and mounted combat that would've loved to get a Warhorse at 1st level. Zanock however, couldn't care less. The irony. If the horse doesn't come with a name, Zanock ain't gonna name it, looking at it like a piece of meat that could get him from A to B.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 12, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Also, without Mounted Combat, you cannot have your dog make trip attempts and attack yourself in the same round, just like you can't have the horse attack and yourself attacking in the same round.




Actually it's a DC 10 ride check not Mounted Combat. Sorry for nitpicking


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2003)

> Anyway, please name and describe your mount when you get a chance.




Dunathar is a Dwarf! For him, it´s "the four legged thing", or "the horse" if he finally takes the pain to learn it´s name.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

Rowyn named her dog and is making nice with it.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for explaining why you dismounted, that helps me understand your characters better.

Naming the horse and describing it is for roleplaying only!  Call it anything you want!  Someone, you're not learning its name, you are naming it!  Either "the four legged thing" or "the horse" are perfectly fine names!  Zanock might call his horse "It"!  "Piece of meat that gets me from point A to point B" might be a little long   Its just for fun.  

Thels - About mounted combat - you mentioned 2 things, mounted combat and trip attacks.

Mounted Combat helps you negate hits while mounted.  To attack while your mount is attacking, its a Ride Check of DC10 like GPEKO pointed out.

As for trip attacks, I play it like this - Riding dogs get a bite attack.  If the bite succeeds, they can attempt to trip as a free action, with no AOO.  If that's wrong, please let me know.  I want to play them right


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2003)

Not only they can trip without AoO, also they can´t be tripped in return if they fail their trip attempt.


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

Then it's gonna be 'piece of meat' .

Oh, yeah, you can make the ride checks, which give you a chance to attack with your mount. I got crap for ride, so I would not make it every round by far, leaving me with some missed attack. Yeah, the horse get's to attack sometimes, but it's attack is way inferior.

The dog can attack and trip free of AOO, but the rider still needs to make the ride check.

And you still need Mounted Combat and a decent ride to give the mount anywhere near a decent defence.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2003)

OK.  Thanks Someone.  Thels - Yep, Zanock's attack is much better!  But if you're mounted you still get the attack bonus and maybe some free MEAs!  The MEAs are great for firing missile weapons at hobgoblins while staying out of their javelin range, for example   And the warhorse's attacks aren't so bad, since you get 2-3 attacks, (standard or full attack), which you can make without even being threatened.  Plus your own attack, if you make the DC10 check.

I know you know all this already.  Hope I'm not being annoying.  I like your IC reason for fighting on your own two feet, I’m not trying to talk you out of it 

Edit:  Also, no one mentioned it, but riding a warhorse can be very bad if you take damage and fall!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2003)

You know the combat pay Glendrake is talking about isn’t for you, it’s for Darien.  He is the entrepreneur here, and makes (or loses) any profit.  You, the mercenaries, are paid a flat rate.  The base pay for a mounted level 1 warrior per the DMG is 4 sp/day.  I increased that to 17 sp/day for you, mostly because you are providing your own war animal, but also because you look a bit more capable than your average level 1 warrior, and come with your own equipment.  You know the caravan trip is 5 days in total.  You are still on your first day.  So your fee is 85 sp.  That’s doubled to 170 sp because of hazardous duty pay (you’re a caravan guard, not guarding a toy store!).  So 20 gp (200 sp) is pretty good.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah... oh... stupid logic... and math... and average wages.... oh well, as of right now it's still more than we deserve.  Plus a free horse is nothin' to laugh at... them's good eatin'...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

I said earlier there is an emphasis on politics and intrigue, and that your actions affect how NPCs behave towards you.  This isn’t the random will of the DM (honest!).  It’s through Charisma (Diplomacy) checks.  Whenever something is said or happens that would tend to affect how the NPC perceives the PC, I give that NPC a Charisma check.  I think the DMG says there is only one Charisma check per PC/NPC, but because you can have long-term relationships with many NPCs, I make multiple checks.  

Semi-hypothetical example:  The PC’s actions in the first fight were perceived badly by Darien and his men.  This makes them less friendly towards the PCs.  That can make the PCs less friendly towards Darien, which can continue in a downward spiral until Darien and his men decide to kick them out of the caravan or worse (assuming the PC’s don’t act first!)

Also, whenever there is a Charisma check, there are modifiers involved.  It is usually either a positive or negative event that triggers a Charisma check, often a combination of many factors (actions, things said, etc).  Usually a +/- 2 modifier per factor.  This could add up to a significant modifier.  There might also be other modifiers (for example the NPC is generally friendly or nasty)

So this can be very tough on you.  On the other hand, you can also exploit it to your advantage.  I think it adds to roleplay.  Like if you want information from someone, doing or saying something extra can help you more than just asking point blank questions!


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds all kewl to me.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah, I'm really liking this campaign so far. Don't feel the need to explain yourself to me anyway.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 15, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm really liking this campaign so far. Don't feel the need to explain yourself to me anyway.




I also agree. No need to explain every thing. You might be going a little fast but it keeps the campaign moving and dynamic.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

OK, cool


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

*Day and Night*

8 AM - 4 PM Daylight, as Daylight spell
4 PM - 8 PM Light/Twilight
8 PM - 4 AM Darkness
4 AM - 8 AM Light/Twilight


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

Ahh, nice to know at what times I'm dazzled


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

Still having problems posting a battle map.  Is there a special trick to that?  Also, I always wondered what range Inspire Courage has.  Any ideas?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't know what the deal with battle maps is, but what you're doing is fine so far.

Inspire Courage is a range of hearing. Anyone who can hear it is affected. (I'm almost positive about that, but please correct me if I'm wrong--I don't have my stuff with me.)


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

What's the range of hearing?  Infinite?     I think indoors it would affect everyone in a room, but I was wondering about outdoors..?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 16, 2003)

I dunno. Try standing outside and singing.


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> What's the range of hearing?  Infinite?     I think indoors it would affect everyone in a room, but I was wondering about outdoors..?




As a first approximation: hearing a person speaking is a Listen check DC 10 (IIRC). Since you have to _understand_ what´s he saying or singing, let´s put a -5 penalty on the check. Listen checks have a penalty of -1 for each 10 feet, so hearing a person speaking at 50 feet has a DC of 10. An average person, without ranks on Listen would hear that taking 10 on the check, so you can take that as the inspire courage´s range.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah, but it's heroic singing and encouragement so I'm guessing she's speaking more loudly than people normaly talk. I would say a range 100-200 ft. depending of the situation. Getting heard in a thunderstorm would be harder...


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

It's indeed hearing distance. A possible rule: Make a listen check for the recipient with a DC of 1/5 foot, where people automatically take 10 when that would result to a success.

EDIT: NM, didn't see there was another page. Someone> The recipient only has to hear it, not understand it. So the -5 penalty doesn't apply.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

If this hasn't already been inferred, yup, she's singing louder than she would speak.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 17, 2003)

HI Gang,
I'm going to bow out of the game. I'm in too many and it's starting to be more work keeping up with them all than fun. Thanks for the chance to play.

A.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Deja vu.  Well, I'll see you in some other games.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

Sorry to see you go!  I thought you played Etherial really well, and was looking forward to see you develop him.  I'll probably play him as an NPC for a while, then drop him off at a town or something (He received a summons from the Ivory Brotherhood?)  Then again, the party won't have an arcane caster.  Hmm.

Argent, any parting advice you have to a newbie DM is welcome


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

On the Inspire Courage. I was thinking in the 100-200 foot range too.  And I'm sure a bard would know if her audience couldn't hear her.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm sure a bard would know if her audience couldn't hear her.



One might hope so anyway . . .


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Let’s figure out the patrols.

Darien wants two patrols at all times, with a minimum of two people each.  The patrols will circle the caravan while they are camped.  All the guards and drivers are taking two shifts.  The patrols so far (Rowyn said any time was fine with her)

4PM-8PM
Patrol 1: Rekar, Mirik, and Guard 3
Patrol 2: Rowyn, Alan

8PM-Midnight
Patrol 1: Darien and Guards 4-6
Patrol 2: Zanock, Bert

Midnight-4AM
Patrol 1: Darien and Guards 4-6
Patrol 2: Zanock, Etherial
(Etherial will join this patrol 30 minutes late, he only needs to restudy 2 spells)

4AM-8AM
Patrol 1: Rekar, Mirik, and Guard 3
Patrol 2: Etherial, Rowyn, Alan

Darien is open to patrolling with you, or having some of his guards patrol with you, if that's what you want.  You'll need to suggest something though, he's not going to suggest it.

Edit:  added Alan


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2003)

If he doesn´t tell Dunathar anything about patrolling, he´s very happy of sleeping all the night.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Darien isn’t assigning any patrols.  All he said was that each person is to take at least one patrol, and that patrols should be a minimum of two people.  You’re free to do what you want.  But you never know what, if any, consequences there will be.

Darien, obsessed with strategy and tactics as he is, informs you that sleeping is not necessarily safer than patrolling.  There are many creatures, both intelligent and non-intelligent, who can easily get around two patrols circling a caravan and would prefer to do so.  Two patrols circling a caravan can also just plain miss creatures.  It also depends on what the creatures’ motivations are.  Who knows?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2003)

Why is my first patrol group solo?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2003)

Seonaid, looks like no one else volunteered.  Greatfrito said he'll take anything, so I think Alan will take two patrols with Rowyn.

Looks like Dunathar will not be taking a patrol.  Someone, unless you tell me otherwise, I'm going to assume you're sleeping at night.  And let me know if there's something else you'll be doing with your time if not patrolling


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2003)

You know, I saw the patrolling schedule in the IC thread and Dunathar did not heard his name. Thus, he reasons that his keen ears and piercing eyes are not needed, and he´s more than happy of using the night for what it was made: sleeping well after a day of bouncing on top of a horse. If Darien of someone tells him about patrolling, he´ll do... after some curses under his breath.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

I think posting a schedule was misleading, sorry.  It's not meant to be a posted schedule, its meant to be a listing of what people have volunteered for, to help you visualize it.  Seonaid and Greatfrito said something along the lines of 'anytime is fine' so I tried to spread them out to fill the gaps.  Everyone should feel free to make changes or adjustments.  

Also, feel free to do anything else you want - jury rigging alarms, having your dog sleep next to you, sleeping outside the wagon circle, spreading yourselves out or clustering yourselves together, anything.  Whatever your characters want to do.  

If it makes a difference, there is moonlight out.  I'll post the calendar later when I get a chance.

Good luck making it through the night!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

Seonaid –Why are you asking me what you've learned?  Beats me.  Let's see.  You've learned that Mirena might have a thing for halflings.  You've learned Rekar and Mirik are about as rough and tough as mercenaries come.  You've learned that Darien, though a nice guy, is kind of tiresome and obsessed with cavalry tactics.  You've probably figured out that Rekar and Mirik are Warrior 1s, and Darien is a Ranger 5

You’ve also learned that there is an extraordinarily large tribe of hobgoblins operating inside the Duchy of Rogan.  You've learned that they may be trying to hide their numbers.  You’ve learned that ogres are massing in unusual numbers.  You’ve learned that the Vizelan elves have been monitoring strange movements from the air.  You’ve learned about House Zenfan’s cavalry tactics.  You've learned a lot more things as well.  Is any of this useful?  Who knows?  

GPEKO - remember that Mini-me guy married a six foot tall woman LOL


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

To refresh your memories on Mirena - 

Mirena has been with the caravan for a long time.  Yet despite her seniority, she is relegated to the last wagon, which is where newcomers are assigned.  She also seems like a very nice, sweet person, and yet she seems to have no friends in the caravan.  She has latched on to the first person who has shown her any interest or kindness.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

To recap there are three rings of protection.  The innermost ring is the drivers, sitting on their wagons.  Outside of that are the horses, who are allowed to graze freely.  Outside of that are the mounted patrols.  Everyone else generally stays inside the innermost ring.  (Though no one is telling you what to do.)  Security is very tight, which is appropriate considering how dangerous the roads have become.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

*Calendar*

*Years* Years are counted from the founding of the mighty Jangis Empire, the largest and most powerful nation in the Known World.  It is the only nation of Man that calls itself an Empire.  Years are called AE (After Empire) or BE (Before Empire).  There are 360 days in a year.

*Months* The calendar has twelve months, called Moons.  The New Year is the winter solstice.  There are thirty days in a month.
Mouse Moon
Ox Moon
Cat Moon
Rabbit Moon
Dragon Moon
Snake Moon
Horse Moon
Sheep Moon
Ape Moon
Chicken Moon
Dog Moon
Boar Moon

*Weeks* Each Moon (month) is composed of five weeks, of six days each.
Wood Week
Fire Week
Earth Week
Metal Week
Water Week

*Days* The days of the week are called First Day, Second Day, etc.  Sixth Day is considered a day of rest by most.

*Usage* There are two ways to say what the date is.
The long way: “It’s Second Day, Fire Week, Sheep Moon, in the year 3872 AE”
The short way:  “Its Sheep 8”  Which means it’s the eighth day of Sheep Moon.

That is the day, by the way.
It is now Second Day, Fire Week, Sheep Moon, in the year 3872 AE, or Sheep 8.  The nights are moonlit.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

*Moons*
There are two moons in the sky.  Urm and Yong.  Urm is greenish-gray, hazy looking, and rotates.  It is only clearly visible when Yong is in the sky, other times it can be seen but it only casts a faint light.  Yong is larger, bright yellow, with very distinct features that look like long mountain ranges and craters.  There are also smaller patches of greenish blue and violet.  Yong does not rotate.  

Both moons go through phases, but it is Yong’s phases that the months are based on.  Each month (Moon) starts with a New Moon (New Yong), and is a Full Moon (Full Yong) in the middle of the month.  The night sky is dark (starlight only) during Water Week and Wood Week.  The night sky is lit (moonlit, or Yonglit) on Fire Week, Earth Week, and Metal Week.  

Urm goes through slower phases – one of Urm’s phases equals three of Yong’s phases (three months).  Urm is full on the New Year.  The phases of Urm mark the seasons: Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter.  When there is no Urm (New Urm), that marks a change in season.

Legend has it that the ancients traveled to the moons, and you’ve heard all sorts of different tales about what they are like.  These are considered children’s fairy tales.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Seonaid –Why are you asking me what you've learned?



I more was speaking of things I might have learned prior to the campaign. I'm not sure how much history you wanted, as in, I didn't specify how long it's been since I left home.

Nice detail on the world! I'm never gonna remember it all, but it's nice to have it here and I'll probably end up referring back to it.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks!  I hope to create an immersive environment for you.  I feel homebrew is better then prepackaged campaigns, at least in terms of creating a sense of wonder and newness (hopefully!) which you don't get if you know everything ahead of time.  I’m trying to introduce the world slowly, so it feels natural and not like a memorization test!  I wasn’t sure I should have posted all that stuff in the beginning about the Houses, Non-Human groups, and other Organizations, since it’s a lot of information at one time.  But I was worried that PBP moves so slowly that I wanted to get a jump start.  I want the details to help create the world for you, but don’t feel like you have to memorize it!

About other information Rowyn’s acquired in her travels, let me think about it   If you want to elaborate your background, please feel free to do so!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2003)

Someone - When will Dunathar be doing these walking patrols?  And where will you be when you're sleeping?

GPEKO - Filbert estimates that by the time his patrol is done, Glendrake will probably be sleeping.  Do you want to modify your actions?  You can skip the eavesdropping, take a different patrol, eavesdrop and go on your patrol late, or maybe something else?


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 23, 2003)

I thought that might be the case. Well, let him keep his secrets ... After the patrol, Bert will secretly (i.e. in silence, murmuring ...) go see Mirena instead (I'm guessing she's either on her wagon or near it ...) and ask her again "What is going on" and "Are they treating you correctly".


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

GPEKO:  ok

Everyone:

Does anyone know if there are rules for waking up?  If there are, please let me know.  If not, waking up is a move equivalent action.  So on a round that you wake up, you could wake up and stand, with a five foot move, for example.  Standing up from being prone (sleeping) is a move equivalent action.

In case some of you are not familiar with wagons:  Wagons are 10 feet wide by 15 feet long, with the front 5 feet being for the driver (two persons can fit there).  When you’re in the wagon, you are higher up off the ground, and have the wood sides of the wagon protecting you.  In game terms, you get +1 to attack for being on a higher level, and one half cover (+4 to AC).

Edit:  Do small characters get 3/4 cover?  Seems like they should...

In case some of you are not familiar with Handle Animal:  You can make an untrained Handle Animal Check as a free action.  War mounts know certain commands that they will follow, such as Come, Attack, Stay and maybe some others (can’t remember right now).  The check is DC 10.

Just thought you should know <whistles innocently>


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

Caravan Trip Summary

You are on the night of Day 2.  There is one more day's travel for you to reach the town of Radigan, where there is another caravanerai.  After that there is two day's travel to Carodan.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

testing

Edit:  Woohoo!  Got attachments working.  Gotta scale the maps down though.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks guys.  I made the maps in Adobe Illustrator


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2003)

Since Seonaid asked…

Rowyn’s travels had been pretty limited, because of the dangers on the road.  She stayed mostly in one small town, using her bardic performances and charm to gain friends and hopefully learn more of the dangerous events around them.  Unfortunately, since it was a small, poor town, and travelers were few, she didn’t earn much money.  She did find out bits of information here and there though.  Perhaps the most interesting bits were from soldiers, who told her stories about Marcus Dharnan, the missing son and heir of Randal Dharnan. Randal Dharnan is the deceased Duke of Rogan, and was Head of House Dharnan, one of the Five Noble Families of Shillen (The Council of Five).

Marcus is a young man in his mid twenties, just under 6 feet tall, and has his auburn hair cropped short.  His face is heavily tanned, and freckled.  He enjoyed the soldiering life, and spent much more energy learning about fighting then about diplomacy.  He was raised as a soldier, and from a young age served in the Knights of Shillen (under the leadership of the rulling House Zenfan), in Mintra.  During the last Gorukan invasion, when Randal Dharnan was slain on the battlefield, Marcus was marching with the Knights out of Mintra to aid them.  When news reached them that Duke Randal had been slain, a conflict broke out among Marcus’ Knights and the other Knights.  Marcus wanted to continue on, but the commander decided it was too late, and that they should return to Mintra.  The Knights returned to Mintra, and Marcus disappeared soon after.  

Feel free to embellish your backstory.

Everyone else, don’t hesitate to ask for stuff too


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 24, 2003)

Since you're taking demands .... Maybe I'm a bit late for this but could I modify the cleric class a little bit for Filbert ? I don't see cleric of Fharlanghn waking around in full plate armor. So I'm thinking of removing the heavy armor profiency and add (for example, it could be something else) Ride as a class skill and an extra skill point per level.

What do you think ?

Ooh, and nice map !


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

GPEKO – Wow, tough question!  I’m not so sure about it, it could be opening the door to all kinds of stuff.  I don’t know.  Just so you know, this is meant to be a long-term campaign, where you’ll be seeing all sorts of action.  It’s not all outdoors, although it might seem that way because PBP can drag on, kind of.  I’m not sure how to evaluate this.  In a way, you’re trading a feat (sort of) for a class skill and an extra skill point a level.  Hmm.  On a side note, I’m not sure why a cleric of Fharlangan wouldn’t be in heavy armor, seeing as he can move around so easily even with it on.  Let me think about it a bit.  Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

comment deleted


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that 

Making skills classskills could provide problems with requirements. It could for example allow a singleclass cleric to head for Hospitaler a lot sooner than should be allowed, inbalancing stuff. Also, 1 feat matches 1 skillpoint per level, so a classskill on top of that would be to overdo it.

But the biggest problem is that removing a class ability you're not going to use to add a nonclass ability that you are most defenitely going to use is inbalancing by default. If everyone just took the usefull skills and abilities of each class and dropped the nonusefull abilities for other stuff, you're getting out of balance. Of course final decision is up to the DM.

Oh, and GPECO> that's some disturbing avatar


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, they are travellers and I think they would fight more like skirmishers than heavy infantry. But I guess that's just me (I always felt there should be more differences between clerics of different gods) and you're right when you say that it could open the door to all sort of stuff ... So if you don't like it, I won't mind if you simply say no.

Thels > hehehe disturbing indeed. Happily, this is not me ... Who can find the movie this is from ?


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, clerics oughta be more different. I like the way they do them in Warcraft RPG, having a base class with a small spelllist that has no special abilities whatsoever (not even turn undead), and PrC's built around it to increase the spelllist and special abilities.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

Oi!  Thinking hurts me head!  

I also agree that clerics should be different, but...

Since a feat is usually worth 2 skill points in 2 skills, I would allow you to take a feat that gives 2 points in Ride and Handle Animal, for example.  (Does that feat already exist?)  But I won't allow class proficiencies to be traded for feats.

Thanks for the input Thels.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

It's called Animal Affinity. May I also suggest to give the Animal Affinity feat, instead of the bonuses itself? When you just give the bonuses, you could add the Animal Affinity feat which would again inbalance.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

Thels - yep, that's what I meant 

Edit - I mean Filbert can trade his feat (Track) for Animal Affinity.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

Someone - I'm allowing everyone to wake up when they hear the alarm as an MEA.  I think waking somebody else up is also an MEA.  Anyone know for sure?

GPEKO – I don’t think Filbert would be carrying a loaded crossbow while he’s not on patrol, but since he just came off patrol, and he’s awake, sure why not?  

Thels - Zanock is awake and patrolling on top of Piece of Meat, with Etherial and his horse Spirit.  They are 100' away due east.  Darien and his patrol are directly opposite you to the west.  This is a well-timed attack - the ambushers snuck up on the caravan from the north and the south, using the trees and rocks in those directions as cover, while the patrols were out of the way to the east and west.

Their plans were foiled by Dunathar, who’s on-foot patrols and good hearing allowed him to hear them approaching when they were relatively far away (but still out of his darkvision range).  Driver 1 made a lucky listen roll, so he heard them at the same time.

Whatever is attacking is out of Zanock’s darkvision range.  Based on your post, I take it Zanock will be running back towards the caravan.  If so, he can run to P5, P20, or anywhere in between.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

I’ve been thinking more about GPEKO’s comments…

Even though Fharlangan’s portfolio doesn’t include animals, maybe Animal Affinity can be taken as the Travel Domain granted power, in place of the freedom of movement ability, since it's sort of related to Travel.

About the armor proficiency, I don't think heavy armor really is hindering with the Travel Domain spells.  But I see your point.  If the idea is to not be hindered by armor, then medium armor is almost as hindering as heavy armor.  I think Fharlangan doesn't wear any armor at all!  So maybe clerics of Fharlangan only get light armor proficiency, and in place would get something else, I’m not sure what.  Maybe some skills related to travel, like two points each in Escape Artist and Knowledge (Geography)?  Not as class skills, but as a bonus (sort of like racial bonus?)  I’m not really sure.  This is not an even swap (2 'feats' for 4 skill points), but I'm not sure you can look at class proficiencies as feats, exactly.  Any insights you people have are appreciated!


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

I'd suggest not to touch it, makes things a whole lot easier. Most everyone has skills/abilities he's not gonna use. Zanock's never gonna use a Tower Shield for example, yet he has the Tower Shield Proficiency feat.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2003)

I agree with Thels; no need to mess with it. However, for the sake of argument, I think that the idea of trading it for specific skill points make some sense . . . I don't know. But why Escape Artist? I would think Diplomacy (and K/Geography) would make more sense.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 26, 2003)

Alright, never mind. Like they said, it would be unfair to the others if I could change whatever I want. I'll keep _track_ over _animal affinity_ as I don't see Bert as an animal master.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2003)

I was having problems posting before because I was connecting to Enworld through the wrong URL.  If you used links I made, its possible you are also connecting through the wrong url.  The url should not include "cyberstreet".  Anyway, I corrected the links in all the threads.  Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2003)

Since I’m planning on killing you all off   , I’m going to open up recruitment again

Seriously, maybe we’ll get an arcane caster to replace Etherial.  Here’s the link.  Any advice is appreciated.

Re-recruiting


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

The ogres will be arriving soon!  Ogres are large creatures and have reach.  If you just run up and smack em, they might get an Attack of Opportunity.  And they hit very hard.  This is something you would realize IC if you saw them.  Just thought you should know, in case you didn't.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 29, 2003)

I guess you will really need those replacement players !   

One question : what would it take for Filbert to climb on top of Wagon 1. A move action or a full round action ?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> I guess you will really need those replacement players !
> 
> One question : what would it take for Filbert to climb on top of Wagon 1. A move action or a full round action ?




Hehe.  This is your first balanced encounter, and actually your side is doing very well.  You're mopping up the floor with those hobgoblins.  Of course, those who are actually in battle or shooting missiles are doing most of the mopping     And you've only allowed one driver to die so far.

Climbing into a wagon is a move action.  If you want to climb into a part of a wagon that's not free (generally only the driver area is free), that's also a move action, but requires a climb check.  Looks pretty easy though.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL "Allowed" one driver . . . Had Rowyn known, she would have tried to save him. I assume that with all the chaos, and her lack of battle experience, she wouldn't have a freaking clue.  Anyway, I'm now throwing both myself and my mount into combat, so maybe I won't make it out the other side. It was nice knowing ya'll.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL!  There are lots of ways the non-fighters can help while minimizing risk to themselves.  Don't throw your life away!  No!!!!

Edit: Did I say allow?  What was I thinking?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

More about the ogres - 

I'm not sure if this is right, but this is what I do...

The ogre has a reach of 10'.  If you just walk up to it, it will threaten you at 10', and when you move to 5', it will get an AoO on you.

But, if you prepare a ready action to attack if it gets within 10', once the ogre steps within 10' you can take a 5' step and attack it, before it attacks you.

Does anyone know if this is right?

Edit - I'm not suggesting you do this!  I was just wondering, that's all.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 30, 2003)

Honestly?  No, I don't think it is right, but you, as DM, can easily make it so (and it does make a helluva lot of sense to me).  You're supposed to only be allowed to ready a single action - which would be just the attack or the move.  You'd only get the 5ft. step in the case of a full-attack - a full-round action.

Or, uh... so I think.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

Greatfrito!  Check out the IC thread, I made a mistake last round that affects you


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2003)

That way of avoiding the AoO is valid by the rules IIRC, but only if you don´t move at all (since you can´t make a 5 foot step if you move) but I also don´t allow it. It brings problems with lances; theoretically, you could wait a charging knight and step withing 5 feet of him, denying him the attack since you can´t attack enemies within 5 foot of you with a lance.


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

A lance is quite different from a club swung by an ogre. But yeah, you get to ready a partial action, so no 5 foot step.

You probably have to take the hit. However, after receiving the first hit, you can move from 10' to 5' safely, as a 5' step never provokes an AoO.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone.  As I understand it, you can take a 5' step as part of a partial action.  (Or is that only as part of a full action?)  That's a great point about the lances Someone.  I think that in general, I'll continue to allow it, unless it just doesn't make sense, like with the lances.  It'd be pretty cool to be able to leap in to attack an ogre while it was preparing to swing its club and smack you!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 31, 2003)

The hobgoblins were hoping to use the advantage of surprise against the caravan.  Their plans were foiled by Dunathar and a lucky listen roll by Driver 1.  Without that, they would have been much closer for their surprise round, and would have inflicted much more damage.  As it is, the hobgoblins were spotted much too far away to be effective at all.  During the surprise round, the worg riders and the javelin throwers were too far away to do anything.  The archers were too far away and couldn't even see the caravan, although they had a rough idea where it was.  The first arrows had virtually no chance of hitting anything - they were only fired in an attempt to scare the caravan.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

I’m going to post some optional background information for the new players.  I thought it might be interesting to tie them into the world a little.  If you like it, feel free to make changes and put it into your descriptions.  I tried to keep with the spirit of what you had written so far.  I only did Manzanita Sparrow and Devan Torrington.  I didn’t do Wemmic Foxburr, since there wasn’t much background for me to work off of 

If there’s interest, I can take a look at the other players too.  It would be fun to have side stories going on.  I'm getting ideas to integrate your character's backgrounds into different adventures    Hope I'm not being too ambitious here.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

*Devan Torrington –*

Devan was raised in a small farming hamlet in Rogan, far removed from the dangers of war.  But when he was only four years old, a Gorukan war band, on the run from the Knights of Shillen, passed through the hamlet, looking for food and provisions.  Most of the villagers were unharmed.  Devan’s father, however, was unable to avert his eyes from the Gorukan commander, and one could plainly see the hatred and malice in his eyes.  For that one look, Devan’s parents were slain.  The Gorukans quickly took the provisions they needed, and moved on.  Devan was raised by a neighbor, a halfling named Cecil Torrington.  As Devan got older, he learned to farm his own land, and as a young adult, managed to eke out his existence from the soil.  The land was good, but Devan just didn’t have a knack for farming.  

After Devan met Ren, and discovered his own natural knack for archery, Devan spent less time farming, and more time training his body to become a fighter.  As he gained in strength and dexterity, it became clearer and clearer that while he wasn’t much of a farmer, he could excel as a warrior.  Cecil saw this too.  Devan had the same fierceness that his father did, the fierceness that caused his father’s, and his mother’s, deaths.  Cecil was saddened as he realized Devan’s future was not as a peaceful farmer, but as a war-like fighter.  After much soul-searching, Cecil made a decision, and before he died, told his adopted son the story of his parents’ deaths.  The name of the Gorukan commander who murdered his parents was Nazdin.

When Ren was dying at Devan’s farm, Ren told him his secret.  Among the Vizelan elves of the Severin Forest, there is an elite group called the Order of the Bow.  Ren hinted the Order existed in other places as well.  Ren was admitted into the Order after many years of service.  Some years ago, an artifact was stolen from the Order, known as the Book of the True Bow.  Ren and his adventuring band were seeking to recover this artifact for the Order.  The Book of the True Bow was said to contain all the knowledge of the Order of the Bow, and would enable a student to learn the techniques without benefit of a teacher.  Ren and his companions were chasing a bandit known only as Shadow, who was believed to have possession of the book.  Ren’s adventuring band calls themselves the Blood Hawks.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow -*

Although Shillen does have many grey elves amongst its population, Manzanita’s band of grey elves <insert name here> are not native to Shillen.  They moved here centuries ago, from the Jangis Empire.  The Jangis Empire once ruled most of the World, but had been in slow decline for millennia.  Slow for the shorter-lived races that is.  For the grey elves, it was only too apparent that civilization was falling.  

Then the Kingdom of Shillen arose in the northeast, and Manzanita’s band was excited by the possibilities.  The grey elf elders were thrilled about the inclusive culture and society that was being built in Shillen, where humans, gnomes, halflings, dwarves, and other elves lived in harmony.  Manzanita’s ancestors were anxious to build better lives for themselves there, in harmony with the other races.  Shillen seemed like an oasis of peace and civilization in a world increasingly falling to barbarism.

They never did quite mix in though.  Perhaps because of their cultural differences, being immigrants from a far-away place, they chose in the end to create their own small settlement in the Severin Forest (around an ancient Manzanita tree?).  They were by no means reclusive, though.  They interacted freely and often with all of their neighbors, but since they had different customs, dishes and songs, it just seemed natural that they lived separately.  They knew that in a few generations their children would mix with the rest of Shillen society, but a few generations for grey elves is a very long time.

As the invasions from Goruka and Pachen got worse, <the elf band> decided to take action.  Almost all of the able-bodied elves took arms, and marched.  They joined with Shillen’s armies, and headed north to help defend Shillen.  There were only a few dozen of her people left in the Severin Forest, and a few dozen more children.  Manzanita stayed behind, since she was still a student.  When the attack came, only Manzanita managed to flee, out of the forest to a small farming hamlet.  She got a job helping out at a dwarven family’s mill, and managed to blend into the community.  That was five years ago.  She has been in Rogan ever since, working at the mill, lacking the means to avenge her peoples' deaths.

Edit - sorry about all the edits - I misread part of your background and edited it to match


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry these are so long!  They could use some editing


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey thats great.  Sounds good to me!  Ready to play when you are.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> Hey thats great.  Sounds good to me!  Ready to play when you are.




Glad you like it    I see you already edited your character, but you deleted some of the stuff you had before!  I liked the bits about meeting Ren and becoming his friend, and other parts too, I don't remember now.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey your right.  I fixed that.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey man, if you want to do all this background stuff, go for it. I don't want to make you do extra work, but you seem to enjoy it, and since you have a greater understanding of the world (having created it and all), I'm all for it.  Feel free to do whatever you like with my background, and if you need to change something, do so and I'll let you know if it's acceptable. But if you don't get around to it, or you don't want to, that's fine too.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Ready for new players in the IC Thread


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 4, 2003)

Also , I added a bit to my background about who killed Ren , what do you think about it?  Keep it or drop it?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Hehe.  Not a problem.  I like it!


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

Cool.  I do see Manzanita as a lawyer.  It would be a great blow to her pride to be consigned to mill work.  Not that it shouldn't happen, but I'd prefer that she didn't join the elven army because she was too tied up in the white tower of legal and magical theory to properly appreciate the threat that was posed.  After her settlement was smashed she would try to get work in a legal or magical capacity (perhaps in alchemy).

The manzanita tree, for those unfamiliar with it, is beautiful, but almost more akin to a bush than a tree.  It is small, with a yellow trunk, and brown bark that slowly peels back, showing the yellow underneath.  Quite pretty & striking, on those backwoods hikes in Southern Oregon.

The name of her band might be the Sparrows, or Monarchs, representing small, but brave migrants to a new land.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Manzanita - Lawyer, alchemist, or anything else you want is cool.  Mostly I just added a connection to the Jangis Empire, where you might go one day     But everything is up to you, really.  You don't have to be an outsider, you can give Manzanita links to legal or alchemical organizations or schools, whatever.  I'll just incorporate it.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

GPEKO - Sorry, Darien's reaction to what?  

There are 25 bodies, half of them children.

I take it we're ready to move on then?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Rowyn wants to help bury the bodies, but if Darien says to move, she'll go. Otherwise, I'm ready to move on.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Ah!  Darien's reaction to burying the bodies!  Sorry about momentary brain freeze.  You're sure Darien would agree it's the right thing to do.  The merchants, on the other hand, you're not so sure about.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Screw the merchants.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Is anyone taking the seat on the wagon?  The rear lookout spot?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

If no one else wants it, Rowyn will. Since she's shorter, she'd be slower. However, she doesn't at all mind walking. In fact, she sort of prefers it.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

The caravan is being pulled by heavy horses.  Pulling the wagons, they move at a speed of 35 ft.  So when you walk you're actually hustling  

Edit corrected speed


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Rowyn's comment about missing her home got me thinking.  

The Duchy of Rogan is about 90 miles E-W, and 180 miles N-S.  It's bordered on the west by the Diamond Mountains, east by the Severin Forest, south Shillen proper, and north by the wilderness/borderlands leading to Goruka.  The Trade Road is 20-30 miles from the forest.  One day I'll have to make a nice map for you guys.  

The Diamond Mountains and the Severin Forest are considered part of Shillen, at least by the ruling Council of Five.

Zanock and Dunathar come from somewhere along the Diamond Mountains near the south of Rogan.  I've played around with the idea that Dunathar's dwarves wiped out Zanock's orcs   Bert comes from the Duchy of Veln, on the Tand River, a few hundred miles south and east of your current location.  Alan comes from a town only 20 miles to the west of Carodan.  He will have visited Carodan before.  Rowyn's village is east of Flinock in the Severin Forest.  

Zanock, Dunathar, Bert, Alan and Rowyn were all travelling away from their homes for a while, and were staying in villages just south of Flinock, where they met up with the caravan.

Etherial's Ivory Brotherhood is located along the south western edge of the Severin Forest, also not far from Flinock.  (I may keep him as an NPC, I'm undecided.)  

Devan's small farming community is not far from where your last caravan stop was (ambush location).  Manzanita, who has a more urban background, could be from Masar, the largest city in the Duchy, about 30 miles to the west of the same caravan stop.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 7, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Great.  We'll keep the connection to the Jangis empire, and say she settled in Masar after he clan was attacked.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, the other option is that Rowyn rides . . . which I suppose she would not prefer to the cart, so I guess she'll be look-out. How good's my spot compared to everyone else's though?


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 7, 2003)

> OOC GPEKO – Please describe the conditions under which ou want to mutter strange words and make mystical gestures in Glendrake’s direction.



The spells can last up to 10 minutes, no ? So Filbert will cast it as secretly as he can (in a corner or something) just as they arrive in the caravanserai. He will then concentrate on Glendrake's carriage hoping the merchant will exit it soon. And don't worry, I'm _not_ the kind of player that will say : he's evil, let's kill him !


----------



## silentspace (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not worried.  I just wanted to make sure I understood exactly what you wanted Bert to do.  I wanted to make this a little less routine and a little more interesting, and give Glendrake a chance of figuring out what you were doing (since he's suspicious of you), but I don't think I can stretch the rules that way.     Mavdeno is evil, Glendrake and Thevin are not.


----------



## Thels (Nov 8, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Well, the other option is that Rowyn rides . . . which I suppose she would not prefer to the cart, so I guess she'll be look-out. How good's my spot compared to everyone else's though?



 Well, up to now, I was riding the cart, and my spot is -3 

If those dwarves slayed those orcs, did that happen before or after I left to go out and travel?


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 8, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm not worried.  I just wanted to make sure I understood exactly what you wanted Bert to do.  I wanted to make this a little less routine and a little more interesting, and give Glendrake a chance of figuring out what you were doing (since he's suspicious of you), but I don't think I can stretch the rules that way.     Mavdeno is evil, Glendrake and Thevin are not.




 You changed it ?? I was trying to find a way for Bert to get in the caravan luggages   .

Oh and Bert will also take a potion in that case. He already has one but two can never hurt.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 8, 2003)

Thels – I didn’t mean wipe out exactly.  I meant they were the dwarves Zanock’s orc tribe was fighting when he lost his parents.  But yeah, I was thinking that after Zanock left they were pretty badly beaten, with only a few remaining.

GPEKO – Yep I changed it.  I thought it would be fun if Glendrake found out and you got fired, but oh well.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 10, 2003)

I can see that I'm going to have to take notes in the campaign.  Pardon Manzanita's silence while I read more of the threads past so I can get it all straight.  I'm enjoying it, Silentspace - well done!


----------



## silentspace (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks, I’m glad you're enjoying it


----------



## silentspace (Nov 11, 2003)

*The Hanin Kingdoms.*

From her knowledge of history, Rowyn knows that the Hanin Kingdoms are very small kingdoms, most of which can be crossed by a fast horse in a day.  After the Jangis Empire withdrew from the region, all of the surrounding area fell into disarray, splitting into numerous fiefdoms and kingdoms.  Over time, Goruka incorporated all the kingdoms of the north into one.  In the south the lands to the east of the Tand River were conquered to form Pachen, and the Five Noble Families united the lands between the Tand River and the Diamond Mountains to form Shillen.  The remaining Hanin Kingdoms to the west remain much as they have for centuries, shielded behind the Diamond Mountains and Shillen, safe from the invading armies of Goruka and Pachen.  The people of Shillen, Pachen and Goruka, along with the Hanin Kingdoms, share a common language, and much of the same culture.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm opening recruitment again, since Kajamba Lion had to back out.  If anyone knows someone who’d be interested, feel free to invite them. I’m in the ‘more the merrier’ camp.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

None of you have seen or heard of anything like the lizards the orcs are riding.  From this, you can reasonably surmise that the lizards are not from this area.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 15, 2003)

Hello all. I've posted my character in the Rogue's Gallery. Let me know if something isn't quite right there, but I've checked it over.

Looking forward to this!

_Edit: let me know if the background/appearance is too cheesy. _


----------



## silentspace (Nov 15, 2003)

Dimwhit, looks good.  I'll get you in with the others very soon, today probably.  The caravan is currently in a non-violent, yet very dangerous and threatening, encounter with orcs.  You'll be riding up in the middle of it.

And no, nothing cheesy about your character.  Heck, if your background/appearance is cheesy, then all of ours are  

Edit:  Ok, just a few things I noticed.  You didn't add your leather armor into your ac.  I didn't see an animal companion.  (Is that intentional?)  Also, check the addition on your skills.  A few of them don't add up.  Lastly, you get a free light warhorse (see first post in IC thread), which you can name and describe as you like.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm horrible with stats, etc., but your background and stuff looks good. Good to have you aboard!


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 16, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Edit:  Ok, just a few things I noticed.  You didn't add your leather armor into your ac.  I didn't see an animal companion.  (Is that intentional?)  Also, check the addition on your skills.  A few of them don't add up.  Lastly, you get a free light warhorse (see first post in IC thread), which you can name and describe as you like.




Oops.   I made some last-minute changes and didn't fix it. But it's done now. And I added the horse.

Not having an animal companion was intentional. I'll probably pick something up later on.



> Originally posted by *Seonid*
> I'm horrible with stats, etc., but your background and stuff looks good. Good to have you aboard!




Thanks! I'm looking forward to playing this.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## silentspace (Nov 17, 2003)

No worries.


----------



## Greatfrito (Nov 20, 2003)

Ack, sorry 'bout not posting for awhile.  I'm gonna have to drop out, though not really by choice.  School just sorta turned back into school, instead of summer camp, and I just can't remember to  post in the game and do all of the work and research.

Thanks though, it's been fun.

Sorry for the inconveinience.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2003)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Ack, sorry 'bout not posting for awhile.  I'm gonna have to drop out, though not really by choice.  School just sorta turned back into school, instead of summer camp, and I just can't remember to  post in the game and do all of the work and research.
> 
> Thanks though, it's been fun.
> 
> Sorry for the inconveinience.




Sorry to see you go Greatfrito, it's been fun.  I’ll keep Alan around as an NPC in case you come back.  If you find the time, you’re welcome to come back.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 21, 2003)

Yeah, it's been fun! Hope to see you back some time!


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry to see you go. Good luck with school !


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmm, what IF Zanock would go for the orc camp? It would be a split party. Would that cause a problem?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2003)

LOL!  Honestly, I hadn't thought about Zanock doing that.  It's too late to join them now, but he can always do so later.  I think though, that he might change his mind after meeting with House Dharnan...

There's always the possibility that Zanock can be their agent, act as a double agent, or even join them for small missions.

Since Zanock is chaotic neutral, I would think he's not too fond of being someone else's employee or underling though.  Darien's no longer under any illusions that the group members are really employees.  He's stopped trying to give them orders, even.

But really, you guys are pretty much free to do whatever you want!


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

Zanock doesn't mind being an employee, if he feels good about most things he gets to do. Considering his curiousity, Zanock likes travelling around for now.

I guess I got confused at the dates. Thought 6th day was planned as a resting day, but never mind.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2003)

Nope, you're right.  Sixth Day is like the weekend.  You'll be arriving at Carodan at about 4PM on Fifth Day, and will be meeting with House Dharnan that night.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2003)

Hurricain - Possible names for Devan’s horse, with an archer theme:
Arrow, Fletcher, Feather, Fastbow, Stringer, Bullseye?  Any preference?


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 24, 2003)

whew - I wanted to play a neutral PC for this game, and as I reread the alignment descriptions, I think Manzanita will decline to intervene, but yuck!  I think I like playing good characters better!  Isn't someone going to help those centaurs?!


----------



## Thels (Nov 24, 2003)

I won't, unless any of those humans attack anyone from the caravan not protecting the centaurs.

This might look odd for a chaotic character, but the reason for it is just that Zanock doesn't care whether the humans or the centaurs will survive. He's just interested in watching the fight. If anyone else defends either party, then if they get hurt that's their own problem. If either side attacks anyone from the caravan that is not involved in the fight, Zanock will retaliate, since he might be the next target.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 24, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> whew - I wanted to play a neutral PC for this game, and as I reread the alignment descriptions, I think Manzanita will decline to intervene, but yuck!  I think I like playing good characters better!  Isn't someone going to help those centaurs?!




Hmm.  

Experiences can have an effect on your characters.  Watching a creature you were just having a friendly conversation with get killed right in front of your eyes might give your characters an appreciation of being good.  Watching Darien and his men in action might give your characters an appreciation of being lawful.  As long as the character expresses his actions in a meaningful way, I have no problems with adjusting alignments.

To me, neutral alignments (especial true neutral) are harder to play interestingly.  IRL I bore quickly of people who spend all day thinking and talking about themselves   Even the ‘philosophical’ neutrals can be tiresome.  Personalities are tougher to develop too, as there’s no striving to be good, and no evil cackling either!  All around, pretty boring.  Not that you can’t develop an interesting neutral character, it’s just harder IMO.  Maybe because most people IRL are neutral.  

Sample boring neutral dialogue: If I was playing Filbert, after the battle is over “Too bad, I was just about to debate the finer points of theology with that centaur.  Oh well.  What’s for dinner?”

It says somewhere that neutral characters prefer good over evil (for their own selfish reasons).  As far as I’m concerned, if they come up with a convincing reason, everyone can act ‘out of character’ in a different alignment occasionally.  Manzanita being a student of the law, for example, might encourage her to help the centaurs.  Shillen is a lawful good kingdom, after all.

I’m not encouraging anyone to be good or evil or whatever.  I’m just having fun watching <insert evil laugh here>


----------



## silentspace (Nov 24, 2003)

Aha.  Just saw GPEKO's post.  Looks like he's a closet good guy


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 24, 2003)

Let's also not forget that alignments are not the only thing that can explain how a character acts. Every character has his personnality, preferences, goals and experiences. Filbert is a bit of a coward but he also tries to do his duty as a priest of Fharlanghn: to protect the travellers. 

Also, a neutral character doesn't have to be only interested in himself. He feels attachement to his family, his country, his beliefs, etc... He's just not into that altruistic stuff. For example, a neutral character might help his fellow countryman without asking much but hates elves for some reasons and attacks them on sight.

Just my 2 cp.


			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Aha.  Just saw GPEKO's post.  Looks like he's a closet good guy



Filbert has some good tendancies, yes, just like his god.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 24, 2003)

Bullseye is good.  Original, nope.  But I like it.  Thanks.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 24, 2003)

LOL.  Sorry about the lack of originality.  It just helps everyone post actions and make maps if the actors have names.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2003)

Traditionally, I've only played 'good' characters.  I wanted to try a neutral (or evil) character.  As such, I'm trying to pay attention to the 'official' view of neutrality & play her accordinly, for now.  Gradually, I'll develop a fuller personality for her. 

Great game, by the way, Silentspace.  I went back and read the entire thread.  Too bad I didn't join up at the beginning.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Great game, by the way, Silentspace.  I went back and read the entire thread.  Too bad I didn't join up at the beginning.




Thanks!  And I'm glad to hear you're breaking with tradition too


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know if this is possible or helpful for anyone but me, but can you make the maps a bit smaller? My monitor here at work is tiny, so I keep having to scroll back and forth to read each long line of text (not to mention to see the entire map). The maps are great though, so keep doing them even if you can't make them smaller.  As for how much smaller, 6 columns (lettered) would be great, but anything would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll do my best


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't see the maps.  It's some new thing.  I can post maps, which others can see, but I can't even see the ones I post.  Just curious if anyone knows what would cause that.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 26, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I can't see the maps.  It's some new thing.  I can post maps, which others can see, but I can't even see the ones I post.  Just curious if anyone knows what would cause that.




Here's one possibility: In our user control panel, check in the "Options". There's something called "Post elements". Verify if "images" is checked or not.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 27, 2003)

To everyone in the U.S., Happy Thanksgiving!

To everyone else, Happy November 27!


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks, you too (and the same for everyone else).


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh yes ! That was a great ... errr... thursday ?


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Oh yes ! That was a great ... errr... thursday ?



 Manzanita> You probably checked this already, but just in case: There's an show attachments option in User CP, Options. Make sure it's enabled.


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2003)

I´m sorry, but I must leave you since I can´t play any more for several reasons. I really liked the game, but it´s impossible for me to continue.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to see you go. It's been fun!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Hope all is well.  Good luck!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

With Greatfrito and Someone gone, I'm thinking we should recruit one-two new players.  I'm a little disheartened that we seem to be constantly re-recruiting.

Want to make any specific requests?  The way I see it, what we need most are scouts, front-line fighters, and device-handlers (traps, locks).  I think you'd benefit most from recruiting a rogue and a ranger.  A fighter, monk, or psychic warrior would also work for the ranger role.  The rogue is self-explanatory.  The melee-type would be helpful because everyone's quick and lightly armored.  What do you think?

*Current PCs:*
Seonaid – Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III – Gnomish Bard
GPEKO – Filbert ‘Bert’ Wateryfoot – Halfling Cleric of Fharlanghn
Thels – Zanock – Orc Fighter
Hurricain - Devan Torington - Human Fighter (archer)
Manzanita - Manzanita Sparrow - Grey Elf Wizard
Dimwhit - Aronai - Human Druid

*Current NPCs:*
Etherial - Elven Necromancer
Alan Diagabon – Human Fighter
Dunathar Without Name – Dwarven Rogue

The current NPCs will be splitting off from the group at Carodan.


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 2, 2003)

I agree.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't think you *need* to recruit (6 is a good size, and about normal), but if you do, I think you should allow the newbies to either make new characters or pick up some of the dropped PC's. In one of my campaigns (I think only one), I picked up a dropped PC, and it's one of the best I've ever been in. Of course, that could be because it's been going on for a long, long time, which is not the case here.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I don't think you *need* to recruit (6 is a good size, and about normal), but if you do, I think you should allow the newbies to either make new characters or pick up some of the dropped PC's. In one of my campaigns (I think only one), I picked up a dropped PC, and it's one of the best I've ever been in. Of course, that could be because it's been going on for a long, long time, which is not the case here.




I agree this is a very good party as is, and we don't *need* others.  Mostly, I want to recruit in case more drop out.  I'd rather start with eight at level 1 so that by the time we get to higher levels we'll still have four-six if some players drop out.  I'd prefer to recruit now, near the beginning, then recruit later.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Gotcha, good point.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2003)

It seems like a good oportunity to pull someone in, as well, as we're not yet at Carodan.  Rogue's sure are handy, let's try to get one!  _break for a little IC from Manzanita:  "Just make sure he's lawful!"_


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 3, 2003)

Aahh ... the joy of PbP gaming. Sorry to see you go Someone. Dunathar was a nice (in a RP way) greedy dwarf.

I say go ahead and recruit since, like you said, this is the best time to do so. However, I wouldn't restrict the choices of new players. If they want to fill in the holes of the party, fine. But as long as they don't step on any of our toes, they should play what they like.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm all for adding more in. Then I won't be the newest member.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> However, I wouldn't restrict the choices of new players. If they want to fill in the holes of the party, fine. But as long as they don't step on any of our toes, they should play what they like.




Yes, that was my first impulse too.  Then I thought you guys might appreciate it more if we tried to find people to ‘fill the gaps’ as you put it.  Anyway, looks like we have our players already!


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi everyone... I'm one of the newest additions to the campaign.  I figured I'd switch my posts over to here, so silentspace doesn't have to keep going back to the recruitment board.

Anyway, I've got my PC in the works at the Rogue's gallery.  I should have my equipment and background info down by tomorrow. 
-Mark


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Expect Zanock to be quite the heavyarmored meleethug later on. He just didn't have money to spare yet.

I think we got quite a wellspread party for landstriding adventures. In dungeons, a rogue would be a usefull addtion, but with the mounts and all, I'm assuming we're not going that way anywhere soon.

Welcome mpickett


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> I think we got quite a wellspread party for landstriding adventures. In dungeons, a rogue would be a usefull addtion, but with the mounts and all, I'm assuming we're not going that way anywhere soon.




Then again, you never can tell, can you?    

mpickett, looks pretty cool so far.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 5, 2003)

My character is completed.  Let me know if everything is okay.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 5, 2003)

Just so you know, I'm getting error messages of all sorts flying at me when I try to access this site, so I might not be able to post. I'm not sure what's going on, and hopefully I'll be able to post normally, but I don't know.  The IC thread was one of the ones that gave me an error, so ::shrug::


----------



## silentspace (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm having problems too.  Probably due to the site redesign.

mpickett81 - Adromon just rode in!


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi all...I just did my first post as Dun, so if I screwed him up too bad, please let me know...really nervous about taking over someone else's char in mid stride...also, should I recopy the char so I can edit him now?

V


----------



## silentspace (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, go ahead and copy him


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 6, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Yes, go ahead and copy him




Copy and slight edit is done...however, I just wanted to make sure of something before I write it on the sheet.

Did Darian give Dun the 60 gps, or will that come at the end?

Also, does Dun have a heavy war horse, or light? I know I should know since I just read it, but can't recall.

Thanks again...

V


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 6, 2003)

Just one more question on Dun's char sheet, then I swear I'll leave well enough alone. Someone had picked Weapon Focus: Short Sword as his feat, but when I checked that out, technically Dun couldn't have it due to the +1 BAB requirement. Should I change the feat, or leave it as is?

Either one is fine with me, but I just wanted to ask..

V


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Verbatim, I'll leave the questions to the DM, but as for taking over another character, don't worry about. He's yours now, and there's nothing anyone can do about it.  Seriously, I took over a character in a campaign that has been going on for much much longer than this one has been going on, and no one's complained about how I play or anything like that.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

Good catch about the Weapon Finesse Verbatim.  Please change that to another feat.

Darien is giving the gold bonuses from the loot as he's able to sell the loot.  The payment for the service (the mercenary salary), will come at the end.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 7, 2003)

Could someone tell me which PCs from the Rogue's Gallery are no longer in the game... as well as giving me a brief description of the npcs in the party.  I'm a bit confused as to who's who.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 7, 2003)

I changed the feat to Nimble Fingers, as I figured that would be more in line on how I see Dunathar, but if I need to change that to a core feat, I can.

I also added the dagger the drivers gave him earlier to his sheet.

Hopefully, I haven't forgotten too many other things..

V


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

Current party:
Thels - Zanock - Orc Fighter
GPEKO - Filbert ‘Bert’ Wateryfoot - Halfling Cleric of Fharlangan
Seonaid - Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III - Gnome Bard
Manzanita – Manzanita Sparrow – Elf Wizard
Hurricain – Devan Torington – Human Fighter
Dimwhit – Aronai – Human Druid
Chaos Apostate – Alyssa Moonshadow – Elf Ranger
Mpickett81 – Adromon – Human Psychic Warrior
Verbatim - Dunathar Without Name - Dwarf Rogue

NPCs in party:
Etherial - Elf Necromancer
Alan Diagabon - Human Fighter


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

Dunathar looks good.  The feat's ok.  He only has one dagger.  His other dagger was in a hobgoblin worg-rider who escaped.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

In the PHB p113 under horse, it says "A horse (other than a pony) is suitable as a mount for a human, elf, half-elf, or half-orc...  A pony is a suitable mount for a dwarf, gnome, or halfling."  

Seems to break the rule about mount sizes. It also seems to imply, by omission, that dwarves can’t ride horses.  They can’t ride dogs either.  It’s weird.  I noticed this by accident and it got me thinking.  Someone’s version of Dunathar was always saying IC that dwarves don’t ride horses, which I thought was just RP (Lord of the Rings)!  Then I noticed that text.  

I posted a question in the rules forum about this. 

There’s another reason this event is happening, which has nothing to do with ponies.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

On the dwarf mounts, I’m going to go with the ponies.  Dwarves are conspicuously omitted from the text on horses, and then conspicuously included in the text on ponies.  Plus, I’ve already headed down that path


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 7, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Could someone tell me which PCs from the Rogue's Gallery are no longer in the game... as well as giving me a brief description of the npcs in the party.  I'm a bit confused as to who's who.




It's easy, the NPCs in the rear guard are the PC no longer in the game. They are Etherial, the elven necromancer played once by Argent Silvermage, and Alan, a human fighter played once by Great Frito. And Dunathar that was played by Someone is now played by Verbalism.

The other NPCs include Darien, the guard leader. He is hired by Glendrake, a merchant, and another merchant, a gnome female (I can't remember the name right now). Also, Mirena is one of the wagon drivers.

Oh, and Verbalism, like Seonaid said, he's ours now. It's not like we done a lot of stuff yet. Just stay greedy and it will be find.

Edit : Oups, I had not seen the second page, sorry for repeating what Silentspace said.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 7, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Mirena replies "Oh, Darien never did anything to me! I don't work for Darien! I work for Glendrake! All the drivers and wagons belong to Glendrake. A lot of the goods are Mavdeno's though. Darien is sort of a freelance mercenary. He says he loves working with caravans. Having him around is really great. I mean, he works for Glendrake too, but everythings nicer when he's around. And safer too! I don't think you'll get very far talking to Glendrake. You can try though!"





			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Mirena whispers “It’s all my fault! I was just trying to be friendly, just making conversation, that’s all! I don’t know what I was thinking. I should’ve known better than to ask Darien what his cargo was! He’s a Silent Trader, after all. That’s the merchant trade guild, they make all the decisions about who gets to trade what, and with whom. House Washel, one of the Council of Five, is a big member. Maybe they run the whole thing, who knows? Anyway I realized I had made a mistake right away. The driver’s job is to drive, and the guard’s job is to guard. The merchants decide what the cargo is, and where we go. It’s none of our business, I know that, I really do! I just forgot for a moment, that’s all. I didn’t mind being assigned to the last wagon, but what’s been really hard is that Darien told everyone not to talk to me anymore, and everyone’s afraid to now. That’s what’s really hard! I’m sure after I’ve been punished enough things will get back to normal though. Please don’t tell anyone I told you this! I’m not complaining, I know what I did was wrong, and I’m sorry.”



Je comprend plus rien là ...

Edit : Oups ... I replied in french ... I mean : I don't understand now ...


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

Doh!  My bad!  It was supposed to be Glendrake, not Darien!  Mirena asked Glendrake what the cargo was.  Sorry, that must've been very confusing.

Edit:

Glendrake is the merchant, and member of the Silent Traders, a secretive merchant guild.

Darien is a mercenary hired to protect the caravan.  He is a veteran of the recent wars with Goruka and Pachen.

Glendrake owns the wagons and the cargo, and hires the drivers.

Darien hires the other guards.  He's a mercenary leader.  He recruited a driver for Glendrake when one died during the hobgoblin ambush, but that's only because Glendrake was too busy enjoying a fancy meal at the King's Cup in Radigan.

I hope that makes more sense now.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

I just checked the 3.5 SRD.  It says dwarves ride horses, not ponies.     

I hope this and my other goofs aren't ruining the game for you guys.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

I hate to do this, but let's stick with the dwarves riding horses and not ponies.  Ponies just aren't strong enough to carry dwarves, and I want to minimize exceptions to the rules.  I will make a new post about Stalthas and Dunathar, and edit the first one.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

Balls! Oh well, I guess I shouldn't really have expected that to work... It was fun, though, right?   And hopefully Manzanita will at least realise what Alyssa was trying to do, and won't share the bandit's opinion that she's a complete slut with an attitude problem... 

 Next character I make, I'm taking some cross-class intimidate ranks...


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2003)

OK, perhaps you can clear this up a bit in OOC, Silentspace.  My understanding from the IC thread was that there were only two 1st level spells in that spellbook.  The three that Manzanita couldn't understand were two pages long, and therefore were 2nd level spells.  Is this correct, as far as Manzanita understands it?  This is why she so accosted the bandit spellcaster.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2003)

Spells are two pages/level.  0 level spells are one page.  Spellcraft check DC 20 + spell level to identify a spell.  Spellcraft can only be attempted once/day.  Read Magic reads one page/minute.  

I thought Manzanita was messing with him because she didn't want to bother with memorizing a Read Magic!  Or waste time doing Spellcraft checks every day!


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 8, 2003)

of course, it's all up to you silentspace, but i think you were right when you said that dwarves should ride ponies (or maybe mules/donkeys?).  3.5 is notoriously ridiculous regarding sizing issues (e.g. why on earth would an ogre take up 4 squares?!?!).  The idea of a dwarf riding a horse just seems silly to me.  I'm sure Gimli would agree!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm really annoyed by the whole dwarf mount thing.  I'm going to stick with my original understanding, which is that dwarves ride large mounts, like horses.  Ponies, even 'warponies', aren't strong enough to carry dwarves.  It's just dumb.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, as it seems that I will be sticking around on the mount for awhile, I'm already thinking of a way to turn it to my advantage through RP. What could be more unusual that a dwarf leaping from his mount like he was born in the saddle? I'm thinking it will take alot of opponents off guard..*L*

Also, just for my info, or we using the 3.5 rules now, or 3.0? 

V


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 8, 2003)

I noticed the removal of the offer of the pony, but nothing had been put back in there, want me to wait a little longer before talking again?

V


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry about that.  Talk whenever you want!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

In case you missed it, we're moving on to a new thread.

*Storms of Change, Part 2*


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

*Experience*
Rowyn – 790
Filbert – 790
Dunathar – 780
Zanock –  700
Manzanita - 250
Devan - 250
Aronai - 250
Alyssa - 25
Adromon - 25

Most experience comes from overcoming challenges.  There are bonuses for things like clever ideas, uncovering secrets, heroics, and roleplay.  Bonuses are usually about 5-15% of the total.  Zanock has a little less because he had very little involvement in the combat with the bandits.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 18, 2003)

Bummer !

Just as we're about to meet the sender of those mysterious letters, I'm leaving. I will be gone on vacation from tomorrow (the 19) to December 29. I'll have no internet access so feel free to auto-pilot Filbert. He'll go along with the others, and heal those who need it.

Also, thanks Silentspace for this game. You're quite dedicated to it and it's great. It's actually my first PbP where I gained XP. I might just gain a _level_ soon ! 

Seasons greetings !


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

Most PbPs don't work with XP, but with levels, which is probably why. The XP's seem fine to me.

Most dwarves I've seen in games are heavier than humans, which makes it silly to let them ride ponies. As for Ogres taking up 4 squares, do you think it's more realistic to let them take up the same space as a halfling does? Concessions have to be done to keep rules simple so gameplay can be more focussed on (which is why I like the rule that you can only ride mounts that are at least one size larger than you are, instead of using weight tables).


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

The first two PbPs I joined used experience, so I guess I started to think that was the norm.  The last three I joined don't use it though.  I agree with you on the dwarf mount issue.  That text threw me for a loop.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Most PbPs don't work with XP, but with levels, which is probably why. The XP's seem fine to me.
> 
> Most dwarves I've seen in games are heavier than humans, which makes it silly to let them ride ponies. As for Ogres taking up 4 squares, do you think it's more realistic to let them take up the same space as a halfling does? Concessions have to be done to keep rules simple so gameplay can be more focussed on (which is why I like the rule that you can only ride mounts that are at least one size larger than you are, instead of using weight tables).




I don't do much PbP gaming, what do you mean by "PbPs don't work with XP, but with levels."  Since working with XP assumes the use of levels anyway, I need some clarification on how PCs go up levels... is it just when the DM says so?

Perhaps there should be a different mount invented for dwarves, then.  As we know, the most basic ideas about dwarves and elves are ripped almost straight from Middle Earth, where dwarves do not normally ride horses.  To me, the image of a dwarf riding a horse remains a profoundly silly one.  A dwarf is simply too short and stout to be able to accurately control a horse.  His legs would barely reach beyond the saddle, how would he use his spurs?

And as for the ogres... yes, I do think it was better when they took up the same space as a halfling.  After all, these rules are already abstractions and large creatures have reach to separate them from smaller creatures.  Making them take take up 20 sq feet is taking it too far, however.  The idea of a 9' tall, 300 lb creature taking up that much space creates a lot of problems.  Am I to believe that a creature this size has to squeeze its way through a 5' wide corridor?  According to 3.5, this is the case.  The only more unneeded change in 3.5 is the new weapon size rules.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 19, 2003)

All,

I am about to leave to go get my stepson from Ohio, but should be back tomorrow afternoon. I will post Dunathar's next move as soon as we all get resettled.

V


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

It's not really occupying, but more controlling. The halfling ain't taking up 5x5 feet. The Ogre simply needs a 10x10 feet area to make his swings.

Gimli DID ride a horse. Okay, he was sitting behind Legolas practically all of the time, but still. A nice breed for Dwarves is a Dire Wolf or Dire Boar.

As for XP/Levels, a lot of DM's don't give out XP, but simply say 'All players gain a level.' every now and then.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 19, 2003)

Just a note to say I prefer to get experience points as opposed to just leveling up.  All the PbP games I've been in where leveling or experience points have been given have used Exp.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> It's not really occupying, but more controlling. The halfling ain't taking up 5x5 feet. The Ogre simply needs a 10x10 feet area to make his swings.
> 
> Gimli DID ride a horse. Okay, he was sitting behind Legolas practically all of the time, but still. A nice breed for Dwarves is a Dire Wolf or Dire Boar.
> 
> As for XP/Levels, a lot of DM's don't give out XP, but simply say 'All players gain a level.' every now and then.




The amount of space a character controls is measured by reach.  A character's face is only meant to show the space he's occupying, not what he controls.  Thus, an ogre does have a larger area to make his swings, since he has a 10' reach.  Again, the halfling takes up 5x5 largely because face becomes more and more abstracted the smaller a character is. Since 5' is the fundamental measuring unit of the game, anything smaller than medium is going to end up fitting into the rules less perfectly.

As for the Gimli thing, anyone can sit there and hold on while the other one does the work.  My point is that if D&D dwarves really existed, they would probably be unable to ride horses effectively.  I think dire boars or wolves would indeed be a better choice.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2003)

The problem I had in the end with dwarves riding ponies is that the ponies are too weak to carry dwarves.  Dwarves are wierd because they're medium size, but they only move at 20 ft, and WotC can't seem to make up their minds as to whether they ride ponies or horses.  In 3.5 they decided they ride horses, so I'll go with that.  Especially since dwarves can easily overload those poor little ponies.  

As to face and reach, we're still using 3.0 rules.  But the rules are just an approximation anyway.  I think the rules should be interpreted pretty loosely.

When is 4.0 coming out?


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

All,

Just got back in, so am heading to the boards to get my move out.

Sorry for the delay from this side, but the roads were bad, and my wife got sick on the drive out and back. Motion sickness and snow = bad juju...

V


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm going to be out of town for a while with limited access to the internet.  So I will try to post when I can.  Later.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry guys, I've been having problems getting to a computer.  I'll be posting very irregularly over the holidays.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm back and ready to get some gaming done  .

I was wondering if my character knows anything about the 'Silent Traders' (beside being a merchant guild). The name keep croping up so ...


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey all,

I swore to myself I wouldn't do this, but I'm going to back out. When I first started this, I was at a job where I spent a good deal of time doing nothing, so I therefore spent time hanging out at ENWorld. Two weeks later, I unexpectedly got another job (yeah me!) that barely gives me time to check email, much let stay active in this.

Since we're in-between tasks, it's a good place to leave, and you have a good-sized group. But thanks for letting me join for a while. It was my first pbp, and hopefully not my last. But right now, I can't give it the attention it needs.

Cheers!


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 1, 2004)

Sorry to see you go . . . It was fun while it lasted. Hopefully you can come back soon!


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2004)

OK I'm back.  Sorry to see you go Dimwhit.  Best of luck in the new job.


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 6, 2004)

Just letting everyone know, I'm back at my apartment with high-speed internet, so posting shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 7, 2004)

All,

Sorry for the absence, but have been in Ohio due to some unforseen RL issues...we have just gotten back, and while I would love to try to write something tonight, my brain and body are both beat down.

Will get back into the swing of things tomorrow...

V


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 7, 2004)

All right I'm back from my trip finally.  Sorry if I caused any problems.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

After all this good news, I have to say--I'm having trouble. I moved and have no access at my apartment or job, and not only that, but my motherboard broke and I have yet to find out whether it will be fixable. I'm using a library computer right now, but it's not the most convenient thing. I will have to see how the next 2 weeks (or so) go, but if things don't pick up, I'll have to drop out.  If you think I'm causing more problems before then, feel free to drop me. I'd love to stay, but circumstances might prevent me.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.  Don't drop out though.  I don't have a problem with people not being able to post for a few weeks here and there.  We all have lives, after all!  With a large group like we have, it's not a problem if someone's not able to post for a while.  Don't worry about it.  The important thing is for you to have fun!


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 17, 2004)

OK.  So can I just keep the second spell book, and memorize spells out of it the same way I do with the first?  Obviously I'm not very experienced playing 3E wizards.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, you can use someone else's spellbook to prepare a spell.  It's a Spellcraft check (DC 15 + spell level).  Can be attempted 1/day.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 17, 2004)

OK. I was thinking it was something along those lines. So it does Behoove Manzanita to copy those spells into her own spellbook at her earliest convienence.

By the way, Silentspace, I was wondering if you could confirm what spells are in there.  I was going thru the old thread, & I wasn't sure if I got it all.  Here's what I think is in there:  Magic Missile, Nystul’s Undetectable Aura, Shield, Shocking Grasp, and Sleep.

Thanks.  I'll add it to my rogue's gallary entry as soon as we get this all straightened out.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, that's what's in the spellbook.  You haven't deciphered Sleep yet, but you will eventually, and you already have that in your book anyway.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 17, 2004)

Verbatim, it looks like you've updated Dunathar's equipment, so I gave it a look-through.  Including gold he got from Darien (loot and payment) and Brenin, you should have a grand total of 134 gp.  He should have an extra chain shirt in his backpack, the one he started off with, unless he gave it to someone and I missed it.  Also he should have a light warhorse (which I've been calling Stupid for lack of a better name, please feel free to name it differently if you like).  The horse should have the standard bit and bridle, military saddle, saddlebags, 7 rations, 7 waterskins, and the studded leather barding Dunathar picked up from the bandits.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 17, 2004)

SS...Wow..had alot more gold than I thought I did, which is always a good thing.

After I decided on taking the MW Studded leather, I offered the chain shirt to our resident priest and romeo, but I can't remember if he took it or not. After that, Dunathar and I both sorta forgot about it..

I will add the horse and other goodies to my list, and for now until he gets an actual rank in ride, something I plan on doing next lvl, Stupid is fine for its name.

Thanks for double checking the sheet for me.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 18, 2004)

Dunathar actually has 104gp, not 134.  You also have a potion of cure light wounds.  Sorry for the confusion.

Dunathar's chain shirt is too big for a small person.  But having a craftsman modify it would definitely be cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, I'm trying to finalize Manzanita's encumberance.  My notes aren't specific and I'm having a hard time finding the post regarding the type of horse we were given.  Is it a light horse?  or a light warhorse?  Thanks.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 18, 2004)

It's a light war horse.  Or a riding dog for small folk.

*Light War Horse* Large Animal; CR1; HD 3d8+9; hp 22; Init +1; Spd 60ft; AC 14 (touch 10, flat-footed 13); Atk +4 melee (1d4+3, 2 hooves), +1 melee (1d3+1, bite); Face/Reach: 5x10/5; SQ Scent; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6.
Skills and Feats: Listen +7, Spot +7
Possessions: bit and bridle, military saddle, saddle bags, rations x7, waterskin x7

*Riding Dog* Medium-Size Animal; CR1; HD 2d8+4; hp 13; Init +2; Spd 40ft; AC 16 (touch 12, flat-footed 14); Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, bite); SA Trip; Face/Reach: 5x5/5; SQ Scent; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
Skills and Feats: Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Wilderness Lore +1 (+4 when tracking)
Possessions: bit and bridle, military saddle, saddle bags, rations x7, waterskin x7


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## silentspace (Jan 20, 2004)

Hmm...  A lot of folk seem to have disappeared.

I'm not sure who took the composite longbow, if it was Devan or Manzanita.  Just FYI, Devan and Alyssa have weapon specialization in the longbow.  But Alyssa doesn't seem to be around.  Devan has a mighty composite shortbow +1 from the bandits.

Talk amongst yourselves


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 21, 2004)

OOC: Manzanita claimed the composite longbow, and I added that & her new longsword to her rogue's gallary entry.  We do need some more input on which route we will take, gang.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 21, 2004)

> Hmm... A lot of folk seem to have disappeared.



Indeed, Chaos Apostate and Thels have not posted for a while now. Hopefully, they'll soon (along with Seonaid).


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2004)

Seonaid - good to see you back!  Can we get a roll call to see who's here?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm still here...


----------



## Thels (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm here... just got a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 8, 2004)

"Back" is a relative term . . . I apparently have DSL on my line, but through no action of my own. Right now I'm at a public terminal, so when I get home I guess I'll check on this whole DSL thing . . . We'll see how it goes, but I am definitely staying and hopefully I'll post a lot more frequently.

Good to hear from you, Thels!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

Manzanita's here, of course.  I'm really enjoying this game.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm also still here.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 9, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Manzanita's here, of course.  I'm really enjoying this game.




Cool.  I'm glad.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd post a map, but at first everyone was so spread out, and now everyone's hidden in the mist


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey ho all . . . Doing a little housecleaning and I was curious about the chest o' loot silentspace saw fit to provide us back on page 3 of the IC thread. I believe that not all of it was claimed, and I'm updating character sheets, so I figured I'd see what was left and take it if I could. The original list was as follows.







> Dagger (1 lb) x4
> Longsword (4 lb) x2
> Composite Longbow (3 lb)
> Arrows (20) (1 lb) x2
> ...



And then I have the following people taking the following items.
Dunathar: 10 bolts, 1 explorer outfit, 1 dagger, antitoxin
Manzanita: 1 explorer outfit, spell-writing supplies, longsword [composite bow?], 10# oil, bullseye lantern
Adromon: longsword
Filbert: 1 small explorer outfit, 1 dagger, 10 bolts, healer's kit, hooded lantern, 2# oil
Devan: chain shirt, composite longbow
Zanock: nothing

That leaves a conflict between Manzanita and Devan re: the longbow, and the following things unclaimed:

Dagger (1 lb) x2
Arrows (20) (1 lb) x2
Buckler, Small (2.5 lb)
Buckler (5 lb)
Oil (1 lb) x8
Tent (20 lb) x3
Tent, small (10 lb)
Torches (1 lb) x40
Healer’s Kit (1 lb)
Explorer’s Outfit (8 lb) x4
Explorer’s Outfit, Small (4 lb)

Does anyone want any of this stuff? Let me know, because Rowyn would be inclined to carry anything left behind that she could use (and she definitely can't carry all of it, though Sabala might be able to). Also, I thought arrows were 3 lb per 20, not 1? Anyway, I was just checking up on this so I could update my character sheet. Thanks all!


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2004)

All,

Sorry to have dropped off the face of the planet, but what was supposed to be a weekend trip to NC got extended until Fri night of last week. I will get something up and out once I get a chance to read through all the posts.

Sorry again...

V


----------



## silentspace (Mar 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Hey ho all . . . Doing a little housecleaning and I was curious about the chest o' loot silentspace saw fit to provide us back on page 3 of the IC thread. I believe that not all of it was claimed, and I'm updating character sheets, so I figured I'd see what was left and take it if I could. The original list was as follows.And then I have the following people taking the following items.
> Dunathar: 10 bolts, 1 explorer outfit, 1 dagger, antitoxin
> Manzanita: 1 explorer outfit, spell-writing supplies, longsword [composite bow?], 10# oil, bullseye lantern
> Adromon: longsword
> ...




Oops, sorry about the arrow weights   

I figures Devan stuck with his mighty composite shortbow he picked up from the bandits, leaving Manzanita with the composite longbow, but I'm not sure.

Mirena can lug stuff around for you if you want, too.  (She's a hireling now, and figures she's going to be paid fair wages, even though nothing was worked out yet.)

Verbatim - I had Dunathar high-tail it out of the mist.  Hope that's ok.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2004)

I gave Manzanita the long composite bow & a longsword.  There were enough of these to go around to those who wanted them.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 5, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All,
> Sorry to have dropped off the face of the planet, but what was supposed to be a weekend trip to NC got extended until Fri night of last week. I will get something up and out once I get a chance to read through all the posts.




Hey Verbatim, where in NC were you?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Hey Verbatim, where in NC were you?




I was in Camp Lejuene for the week. I got to hang out with the boys in green and pretend I was one of the few and proud..

While the guys there are great, I wasn't upset to get back to home field here in Va.

*slaps head and removes stupid question from post*


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok, as for the stuff that was unclaimed, Rowyn can't really carry any of it without being encumbered, so she'll only take the small explorer's outfit (since that was necessary according to the plot). The rest of the stuff Mirena can carry. If she can't hold it all, I'll take whatever's left.


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Sorry for not replying for the last two weeks. I had a caching problem on my gateway, so I wasn't able to access the forum since the update  Anyhow, fixed now.

Encumbrance? What's that?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Sorry for not being exceedingly diplomatic in this current confrontation . . . Rowyn doesn't really believe that she can (or could) stop this mess, so she's not being incredibly helpful on the "diplomacy" front. Perhaps things will change, but now that Zanock has been dropped and Dunathar's going all-out, I doubt it.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 7, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Sorry for not being exceedingly diplomatic in this current confrontation . . . Rowyn doesn't really believe that she can (or could) stop this mess, so she's not being incredibly helpful on the "diplomacy" front. Perhaps things will change, but now that Zanock has been dropped and Dunathar's going all-out, I doubt it.




Well, once I heard the baddies mention "Hextor," I realized diplomacy was sort of a lost cause.  At first, diplomacy did seem like viable possibility, though.  Thanks for giving it a shot.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Really, Rowyn has no idea what's going on. She hasn't seen much of anything, and she hasn't heard everything either . . . Plus, it's hard to tell who is following Hextor and who is an innocent bystander (if any are). She's pretty much just going to support you all until she figures out the situation or she decides she's on the wrong side of the conflict (which is doubtful).


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

right, I don't think those outside the fog heard the Hextor comment.  Meanwhile, good luck in there...  Nice to have you back Thels!


----------



## silentspace (Mar 7, 2004)

Welcome back Thels   

To simplify things, let's assume that Filbert can hear the voices in the mist, but everyone else is too far away to make them out clearly.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 7, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> right, I don't think those outside the fog heard the Hextor comment.




I know, but it was mentioned in an IC post, so I know that all the players are aware of the Hextor remark, even if their character counterparts aren't.  I didn't mean for my last comment to be taken as a roleplaying suggestion.  It was more like a _mea culpa_ for my suggesting diplomacy in the first place.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

It's all good. I was just explaining why my attempt at diplomacy was so lame.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry for not getting my move out sooner, but was in MD for the weekend, I think if Dunathar makes it through this, he will take a lvl or two as either fighter or ranger. I'm having some pretty nifty ideas floating around about or resident sneak fighter. I just wish that mage would have stayed down where he belonged. No offense Manz..


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 8, 2004)

Verbatim, good to see you back again, in all the games!


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 8, 2004)

I've also been rather silent for a few days, sorry.

It looks like Filbert's usual trick (obscuring mist) has been turn against us.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah, too bad things are going poorly . . . And too bad we don't seem to be in any position to retreat.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2004)

What would a masterwork robe or cloak do?

Are you going to keep track of the treasure in this game, too, Verbatim?  Or should we have another volunteer.  (I guess I should step up...)


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 12, 2004)

For the record, Adromon would be happy with a composite longbow.  He'd also go for one of the masterwork longswords if there aren't 2 PCs that both need them more (longsword is my secondary weapon).


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 13, 2004)

Rowyn, again, will take whatever no one else wants and she can use.

I think it's really neat (and kind of amazing) that the potions we found have labels on them. I for one am not going to question the labels, because who really thinks to mis-label things in the event that they are killed and their enemy will find them? I've never had a campaign where potions we've found were labeled, but it really only makes sense.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

I think I will let someone else be the treasurer in this one, as keeping up with the loot in Lamentation is plenty on me..

As far as what Dunathar will take, give me a few mins to reread all the posts, but I know he will ask for the MW Crossbow if nobody else wants it. Also, it looks like Manz is gonna make out again with another confiscated spellbook. Way to go amigo..


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2004)

But when is she going to get a week or two downtime to copy them all?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

That would proly be a big fly in the ointment all in all...

After taking a look at what all was found, Dunathar will ask for a silvered dagger and the MW Crossbow. After that, he will wait to see what the others choose before requesting anything else.

Also, after this battle, are we any closer to lvling up? *crosses fingers*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2004)

*Treasure*

OK.  I thought Verbatim did such a good job with treasure dispensation in another thread we share, I thought I'd do the same for this game.  Here's the treasure we took from this most recent combat.  Manzanita would like the other masterwork longsword, silvered dagger, wizard robe & book.  Perhaps more or less depending upon what others claim.  Did Adromon want the mighty composite longbow, or just a regular one?

5 composite longbows
2 masterwork longswords (Adromon, Manzanita)
102 arrows
5 suits of medium studded leather armor
2 Masterwork scalemail 
Masterwork Greataxe
2 Silver dagger (Dunathar,Manzanita)
Mighty composite bow +2
Potion of CLW (presumably)
Masterwork light crossbow (Dunathar)
19 bolts
2 tanglefoot bags
2 acid vials
Masterwork robes (Manzanita)
Spell book (presumably) (Manzanita)
Masterwork large steel shield
Masterwork morningstar
Light crossbow
Wand, hickory, curelight (‘havelos’) 
Leather scroll case
Bone scroll case (hextor seal)
178 sp, 67 gp
8 light warhorses
Heavy steel box


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 14, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Wand, hickory, curelight (‘havelos’)
> Leather scroll case
> Bone scroll case (hextor seal)



Filbert took this.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 14, 2004)

About masterwork robes and such - it’s not strictly supported by the rules, but I allow masterwork robes and cloaks to have certain enchantments.  I don’t really have a list or anything, but a masterwork robe might be enchanted to resist fire, for example.  No armor enchantments though.

Once everyone figures out what they’ll be taking, I’ll post it IC.

I only give out experience during ‘downtime’, when you’re rested enough to reflect on your experiences.  It also requires some time, usu a few days, sometimes more, to work on increasing your toughness, reflexes, skills, feats, write spells, what have you.

But yes, this was a very large battle, and combined with other experiences you’ve had in Carodan, etc, everyone who was about halfway or so to second level thinks that they’re ready to train and improve their skills.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 14, 2004)

Masterwork robes and such are also the basis for creating wondrous items...


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 15, 2004)

OK, since no one has asked about the other longsword, I'm putting the masterwork longsword and a composite longbow in my inventory.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 16, 2004)

Just a short note--I've been pretty sick recently, so I haven't been able to post. A lot of time has been spent sleeping.  Hopefully I'll be able to post to all my campaigns IC and OOC tonight, but I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay, Rowyn doesn't really care about the stuff, and is definitely in favor of taking some down time . . . Perhaps 2 days or so, which probably wouldn't level us, but resting up is always a good idea. Of course, I don't have any sense of urgency regarding our mission, and perhaps Rowyn should.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

*treasure update*

Here's the updated list.  Manzanita will pocket one vial of acid, the potion of CLW, & one tanglefoot bag as well.  Someone needs to carry these.

5 composite longbows (Adromon)
2 masterwork longswords (Adromon & Manzanita)
102 arrows
5 suits of medium studded leather armor
2 Masterwork scalemail 
Masterwork Greataxe
2 Silver dagger (Dunathar, Manzanita)
Mighty composite bow +2
Potion of CLW (presumably) (conjuration)
Masterwork light crossbow (Dunathor)
19 bolts
2 tanglefoot bags (Manzanita,?)
2 acid vials (Manzanita,?)
Masterwork robes (hidden pockets)(Manzanita)
Spell book (presumably)(Manzanita)
Masterwork large steel shield (abjuration)
Masterwork morningstar
Light crossbow
Wand, hickory, curelight (‘havelos’) (conjuration) (Filbert)
Leather scroll case (abjuration)(Filbert)
Bone scroll case (hextor seal) (unidentified magic)(Filbert)
178 sp, 67 gp
8 light warhorses
Heavy steel box (worth 100gp+ coins inside)
Silver Hextor Neclace


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Rowyn can't really carry any of this stuff. Let's just pack up the warhorses and head back to Carodan, as Manzanita had suggested. It would be silly to leave it all here, and there's no feasible way for them to take it all with them. Once in town, we can sell what we don't need and divide up the rest. We can also re-provision ourselves, which might be very useful.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone who's been putting these equipment lists together (Manzanita most recently    )  They really help a lot.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, I agree. Thank you very, very much.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

I have waited to see if anyone else was going to take any of the newly acquired gear, but it seems all interest has passed. With that in mind, Dunathar will take the MW Morningstar as well. His eyes will recognize a good weapon when he sees one..

Thanks Manz for taking one for the team on this one..


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2004)

Could I get a rough idea of march order when you're travelling in the mist?

Clear visibility is about 20 feet, with misty visibility for another 20 feet.

A horse takes up 10x5 feet, a riding dog takes up 5x5 feet.

So far I have Dunathar in front... 20 to 40 feet
Filbert and Alyssa, the trackers, are next.  
Alyssa can be guiding Dunathar's horse.

Who's in the middle, and who's in the back?

Mirena will be just behind Filbert, unless he tells her to be somewhere else.

Are the seven captured horses all lead by Mirena?  Or is anyone else leading any?


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2004)

Or I could just place people randomly...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2004)

Manzanita prefers to be in the middle, roughly.  She'll volunteer to lead one horse.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

Rowyn also would like to be in the middle, but it doesn't much matter to her. I don't think she could successfully lead a horse, though, given her and Sabala's sizes.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 24, 2004)

Also, we're all pretty close to each other, because of the mist. Alyssa, Bert and Dunathar can't be much more than 20 feet in front of the others.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Dunathar will take the lead unless anyone wants this valued position..


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

Good for Dunathor taking a Ranger level.  I love to see a PC multiclass due to the evolution of his character & the demands of the game instead of a predetermined strategy.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2004)

I second Manzanita's thought!

Thels is out, and Chaos Apostate hasn’t posted for a long while.  So we’ll figure Zanock and Alyssa are NPCs for the time being, until we can drop them off somewhere (or they get unlucky!)

That leaves:
Adromon – Human Psychic Warrior, Glaive specialist
Devan – Human Fighter / Archer
Dunathar – Dwarven Rogue, future Ranger
Filbert – Halfling Cleric of Fharlanghn
Manzanita – Elven Wizard
Rowyn – Gnome Bard

Looks like a pretty tight group to me.

And excellent roleplay from everyone, too!


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks guys...I know Dunathar's original concept was one of someone who longed only for gold, but I honestly can't picture any dwarf who could constantly think of that above his "clan mates". Also, when we get a chance to "rest-up" I am also going to shift his alignment to NG vice true neutral, as it will be a part of his acceptance of others and causes as well.

Looking foward to what is ahead..


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

Yay evolving!  I think that since he's your character, you can do whatever you want now. And I agree about choosing based on role-play as opposed to choosing based on some pre-determined plan. I'm looking forward to what's ahead as well.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2004)

Taking a stab at march order in the 5’ corridors:

Dunathar
Adromon
Devan
Rowyn
Manzanita
Filbert
Zanock

Feel free to adjust march order as you see fit.  Anyone have any light sources?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 27, 2004)

Dunathar will be working on darkvision power..

And being the point man is fine with me, but it will be nice when his next lvl kicks in so I can get the hp boost..*L*


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

That order's fine with me. Rowyn will use low-light vision when possible, otherwise, she'll need to use lanterns or torches. She has a few torches, and the ability to cast _light_.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 27, 2004)

The order is fine by me. Filbert has his lantern to light up the rear and Zanock to protect him  

Edit: Maybe Manzanita should be closer to the front with her bulleye lantern.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah, if Manzanita is our light source, she should probably be second or third. If Dunathar has a problem with that, he can scout out farther ahead.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 3, 2004)

Man I feel like a really bad guy now for leading off with an attack against the guards, but in Dunathar's mind taking the fight out of them asap would be better than trying to talk and hope then they don't want to fight.

I just hope you guys don't think I'm turning him into a reckless mini-tank..


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

As long as the reckless mini tank doesn't get Rowyn killed, I don't care.  And as long as you act in character, I will not have a problem with you.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 3, 2004)

No problem Verbatim.  Adromon is angry, not me.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2004)

I treated the surrender command as an intimidate check.  Adromon had good situational modifiers, but didn't make it.  Wierd how the tough fighter-types often aren't so intimidating


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 4, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I treated the surrender command as an intimidate check.  Adromon had good situational modifiers, but didn't make it.  Wierd how the tough fighter-types often aren't so intimidating




Figured as much.  The rules for intimidate seem to abandon logic in the name of game balance.  Time to start swingin'

Does anyone in the group have ranks in intimidate (or, failing that, a decent charisma score)?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 4, 2004)

My Charisma is +4. No ranks in Intimidate.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

That is why I use the morningstar as my intimidation check. Nothing says "You picked the wrong day to be on shift" like a visit from the business end of a weapon...*L*

As munchkin as this is going to sound, I can't wait to get the morningstar in one hand and the dagger in the other. Talk about double the fun then.. Seriously though, I know that sooner or later Dunathar's string of good luck is going to run out, then I will be in deep poop really fast.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 7, 2004)

> The title of the book is “The Glory of Hextor: Devotion through Combat.” It is written in the common tongue, and has the following chapters:
> 
> 1 – Increase your Fighting Prowess through Combat and Warfare!
> 2 – Grow Spiritually through Conquest!
> ...



 

Hextor for dummies !!!


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2004)

I love the titles too.  Silentspace is really very creative, particularly since we could very well never have come to this little bandit camp anyway!


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2004)

The way I see it, we kick a few Hextorian butts, take over the camp for a few days to "rest and recoup", *cough lvl cough*, and then turn all our findings over to the nearest town.

I also think that the best thing we could have done was go ahead and slit the guard's throat as I'm really afraid that we're going to need every single healing spell, and more, that we have on hand to get through this.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 7, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I also think that the best thing we could have done was go ahead and slit the guard's throat as I'm really afraid that we're going to need every single healing spell, and more, that we have on hand to get through this.




You're correct in that it's the best strategy.  I'm just playing it as my PC sees it due to his personality and alignment.  He's neutral good. I'm aware that it's common for good aligned characters to get a "free pass" on killing evil characters indiscriminantly, but I try to add a little more depth than that.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2004)

No prob...in a different game on the boards, I am sure I would have done the same thing..


----------



## silentspace (Apr 8, 2004)

I think there are a lot of gray areas when determining what 'alignment' certain actions are.  As in real life, there are lots of factors and circumstances that can play a role.  In the gray areas, the intent behind your actions can be the defining factor, and I really like seeing you discuss that!

I also like how Dunathar and Adromon are separating their discussions in the IC and OOC thread...  Using the OOC thread to make sure they don't misunderstand each other and discuss the tactical situation, while using the IC thread to show their character actions!


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope you guys don't think I am trying to rule which way to go, but I can't see Dunathar backing down just off of one arguement to spare the half-orc's life. However, if the others save Devon push for him being spared, then Dunathar would give into the group's wishes.

Hopefully adding to his background on the fly is okay with everyone. I actually first got the idea from the ambush fight and this was the first chance I could really work it into the mainstream of things. I did try to allude to him having a special hatred for them in the battle posts, but not sure if it carried over well with all that was happening.

Enough rambling from me, but did want to say this is a great game, and I am having a blast playing with you all..


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm really enjoying this game as well.  I like the way the current exchange is going.  Roleplaying has always been my favorite aspect of... well... um...  roleplaying.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

Same here, and I like how Silentspace allowed the resolution to happen amongst ourselves without feeling like he had to hit us with the DM wand of moving right along..


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

Heheh, I agree with you all. Great game, silentspace, and great roleplay, everyone.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Just letting you all know that I'm visiting my parents for the holiday weekend until Monday (EST).  They only have dial-up (*groan*).  It shouldn't effect my posting too much, though.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

What are we doing next?  Opening the closest door?


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Just got back in from picking up my son for the weekend, so I am way behind in all postings due to work/ getting him. Will try to be catch up in the morning.

Sorry guys for being such a slacker..


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry all. This new "no email notification" policy really screwed me up. Good thing I thought to check Meta after going a day with no emails. Argh, I hope they reinstate it _soon_.

Verbatim: the world doesn't revolve around you . Seriously, you're doing a great job, you don't have to keep apologizing every time something comes up or there's some IC dispute.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

I know the world doesn't revolve around me, but don't tell my wife that...

I also know I don't need to apologize so much, but yanno, I feel bad when everyone posts and I'm running the one bringing up the rear. However, I promise no more apologies from this side...


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Guys, Just to let you know.  At the end of this month I will be moving to another State so...I won't be posting for awhile ( 1 or 2 weeks).  As soon as I get settled in I will be back online. Hope this is ok. The game is going great!


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in posting. Ktarle wants to operate on Zaed.  But yesterday was a long and hard day at work. Hopefully I'll be able to get some time tonight.

Edit: Wow, that just goes to show what happens when you're tired and posting at work. Ktarle and Zaed are in another campaign!


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry that I've been gone for so many days.  I will have an IC post up tomorrow.


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

Welcome back Hurricain


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

Manzanita -

Putting a lantern behind you won't cut out the light.  It will still bounce around and light the other side, though maybe not as well.  Let's say that bullseye lanterns can also be covered, like a hooded lantern can.  There is a simple flap or lid to cover it.  Also, I think Filbert is also carrying a lantern, so you could tell him about your plan too.  If you edit your post that would be nice, but you don't have to.


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2004)

we got what was presumably a CLW potion from the wilderness fight with the Hextorites.  I don't see that anyone claimed this.  Can we assume Manzanita then has it (since she's the recoredkeeper.)  Or did anyone claim this?


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> we got what was presumably a CLW potion from the wilderness fight with the Hextorites.  I don't see that anyone claimed this.  Can we assume Manzanita then has it (since she's the recoredkeeper.)  Or did anyone claim this?




I had it with the other captured gear, but sure, let's say Manzanita took it.  Since Manzanita is such a good record-keeper, she remembers that Dunathar, Filbert, Rowyn, Zanock, and herself have potions of cure light.  Alan had one too, but he’s gone.  And Filbert has that wand labeled cure light, though he’s not able to use it just now.


----------



## GPEKO (May 13, 2004)

Hummm ... Manzanita (the character) is actually not a very good record-keeper.    Just kidding. Filbert doesn't have any potions. At least, that's what my spreadsheet tells me. I think he used them after the first fight with Hextorites (the one with the fog).


----------



## GPEKO (May 13, 2004)

Ohhh .... and OUCH ! by the way.

Give them hell, boys ! (and girls)


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2004)

Manzanita (the character) I see as quite a good recordkeeper.  It is Manzanita (the player) who is lacking.  (Wouldn't it be nice if _I_ really had an 18 INT?)


----------



## silentspace (May 13, 2004)

Err... by 'Manzanita', I think GPEKO meant 'Silentspace'


----------



## Verbatim (May 13, 2004)

I also the "Give'm hell" sentiment...

Hope you guys don't mind the k.o. scene of mine, but how often do you get to write about your char getting sent into the negatives for the first time...


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

Verbatim, I don't mind your scene at all.  In fact, I may be RPing you guys too much, in an effort to make things more interesting.  Your scene was much better than my little 'flavor' text.  Plus, more importantly, its yours!  Maybe I should keep my posts more factual.  "Dunathar is hit, and falls to the floor, unconscious."

Hurricain, I'm using Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2004)

Manzanita is eager to give them hell (the little she is able to muster).  When was the last time we heard from Adromon?  Silentspace, I think you should NPC him.

As for Dunathor's death throes, Verbatim, your RPing is outstanding as always.  It is a great pleasure to share two games with you.


----------



## Verbatim (May 14, 2004)

Same here Manz...it is a blast to get to be in multiple games with ya...helps keep me honest.. Also, if you go back to LEW, it could be three games, imagine the carnage we could cause then..*L*

Also looking foward to traveling with Silentspace in the LEW thread, if it is still going with our little groupage.


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

I dropped out of the LEW game.  We had problems finding an IC hook/motivation for Atella to stick around.  All he did was get abused.  So he did what he would do IC, which is to split.  Not just the adventure, but the tavern and the city (and hence all of LEW).  I'm in several other games here though, just not in LEW.


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2004)

I have two LEW PCs.  One moving at the speed of Molassis, the other completely frozen.  But, hey, I'm confident they'll get moving again.  Persistant world PCs have a much longer life expectancy than those in single DM games.  I'm sure we'll run into each other there, too, eventually.  Silentspace too, hopefully.


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

The single DM games seem to be a lot more fun.  They tend to die quite a bit though, its true, but from what I see LEW is pretty much the same.


----------



## Verbatim (May 14, 2004)

Well, hopefully, we won't run into this problem with this game. Even if Dunathar doesn't make it through this fight, I'll still try to come right back as a diff char..


----------



## Hurricain (May 14, 2004)

Hey Silentspace, what program do you use to make the maps.  Reason I want to know is that I'm thinking of starting a game and need to know how to  make some maps.
Thanks


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

I'm using Adobe Illustrator for the maps.


----------



## silentspace (May 17, 2004)

Don't want to NPC Rowyn's action here.  Seonaid is a good poster, so I thought I'd just give this a *Bump*


----------



## Hurricain (May 18, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm using Adobe Illustrator for the maps.




Thank You!


----------



## Seonaid (May 18, 2004)

Hey, guys, I'm really sorry. I don't know how I missed it, but I didn't notice the new posts to the IC thread. :\ Thanks for the bump, silentspace!


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2004)

Wow everyone posted so fast!  I'll do my best to keep up.


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2004)

Hmm.  Just realized the healing shouldn't have happened until the beginning of Manzanita's next action.  Oh well.


----------



## Verbatim (May 22, 2004)

Wow...that was a tough battle, and I know I definately want to get the heck out of Dodge while we can, rest up and lvl our guys up.

Great battle amigo, and I applaude the fact you were letting us get the snot kicked out of us. Teaches us humility, and in Dunathar's case gave me an IC reason to put his greed behind him and fully shift the alignment to NG..


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

I've been thinking about starting a new PbP game. 

I've been weighing a few options, and I'm thinking of starting another story line in the Storms of Change world, with the possibility that the two groups may interact at some point.  I might even start two other groups.  The other groups would be just four players each.  (You guys are welcome to join the other groups too if you're not too sick of me   )

Do you think this is a good idea?  Or do you think I should do something completely different?


----------



## Manzanita (May 28, 2004)

I think it would be cool to meet other groups of PCs.  And it would help flesh out the world.  Go for it, Silentspace!


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

OK, cool.  I'll do it then.


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2004)

I agree. 

To let you all know, I found out that I'll be going on a business trip and will most likely not have Internet access until June 7th. I'm sorry for any problems this may cause. Please auto me, or feed me to the lions.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be leaving for a retreat tonight and will be unable to get online.  I'll be back Saturday.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 16, 2004)

Can I enter the new group? I'd like to play a 3.5 human ranger that I sort of play in other groups (they don't play as often as I like).

I can post once / twice a day excluding Saturday & Jewish holidays.

You can reach me at nirkedar@optonline.net

Play well.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 16, 2004)

wysiwyg - I'll respond to both your queries here.  The Underdark Primeval is full for now, and I don't want to add another PC there at the moment.  You can join Storms of Change if you're interested in playing one of the NPCs listed below.

NPCS:
Zanock, Orc Fighter (formerly played by Thels)
Alyssa, Elf Ranger (formerly played by Chaos Apostate)
Adromon, Human Psychic Warrior (formerly played by mpickett81)

The current players are:
Seonaid - Rowyn, Gnome Bard
GPEKO - Filbert, Halfling Cleric
Manzanita - Manzanita, Elf Wizard
Verbatim - Dunathar, Dwarf Rogue
Hurricain - Devan, Human Fighter

The NPCs are currently with the party.

Alternatively, I plan on starting another game or two soon.  I haven't yet as I'm waiting to see if my schedule is going to clear up for the next month or so.

As it looks now, I'll be extremely busy, including a fair amount of travelling, for the next month, and may not be able to post much.  Usually I post daily.  The current players also all post pretty regularly.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

OK, I had a change of heart.  You guys are going to level up overnight, as you sleep. I already rolled for random encounters, and there won't be any.  Manzanita can't scribe scrolls she doesn't have access to here, though she can scribe spells from her captured spellbooks.  If she wants other spells, she'll have to wait until she finds them later, or gets back to a town with NPC spellcasters.  There might be some other things which might not be reasonable for you to learn while out in the wilderness, I leave that up to your judgement.  You can have spells, skills, feats etc held 'in reserve'.

As you level, you will get 75% of max hp, rounded down.  This number is recalculated every time you level, so a 2nd level fighter will have 17 base hp, and a 3rd level fighter will have 25 base hp.

Also, we are going to switch to 3.5 rules.  3.5 has been out for a while now and it has become the standard, so to speak.  I hope this is not too much trouble.

I'll be starting a new IC thread (Part 3), and a new OOC thread also (this one is getting a little long).  I'm wondering if we should start a new Rogue's Gallery thread too, as the old one has quite a few abandoned PCs in it.  What do you guys think?

As far as XP goes, all the PCs (Devan, Dunathar, Filbert, Manzanita, and Rowyn) get +1334 xp.  I have running totals for various bonuses, mostly for roleplay, but they all came out nearly even, so in the end I'm giving everyone the same amount.  I noticed most of you did not indicate the xp you earned before on your sheets, so I guess you're all starting from 0 again   

Adromon and Zanock are getting +1134 xp each.  Alyssa and Mirena get +900 xp each.

If it's not too much trouble, I want the players to take responsibility for levelling up the NPCs.

I think GPEKO should level up Mirena.  Mirena currently has 500 xp (not noted in her sheet), so adding +900 will give her 1400 xp, and make her a level two character.  Exposure to your group will allow her to take a PC class instead of her current NPC Warrior class, if that's what GPEKO wants.

That leaves Adromon, Alyssa, and Zanock.  Any volunteers to level up these NPCs?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

From now on, I'll hand out xp (and you can level) every time you have an uninterrupted night of rest.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

Also, could someone clarify for me what the party is taking with them?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

Also, the following is my list of what your characters took personally.  It does not include the huge amount of loot you guys are holding collectively.  I'm posting this on the chance it might be helpful to you.  After this post, I will no longer be keeping track of these items, but will instead refer to your character sheets.

*Bert*
From Darien
-	20gp
-	potion of cure light
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	explorer’s outfit
-	dagger
-	10 bolts
-	healer’s kit (1 used)
-	hooded lantern
-	oil x2
-	20gp
From Cultist Horsemen
-	wand of cure light (? used)
-	leather scroll case (unopened)
-	bone scroll case (unopened)
Used:
-	15 gp to temple of Fharlanghn in Carodan
-  	5 sp food and drink
-	potion of cure light (cultist band)

*Devan*
From Bandits
-	mighty composite shortbow (+1 str)
From Darien
-	8gp
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	chain shirt
-	composite longbow
-	20 gp
From Cultist Horsemen
-	mighty composite longbow +2
Used
-	15 sp food, drink, lodging
-	Arrows (?)

*Dunathar*
From Bandits
-           studded leather barding
-           chain shirt
From Darien
-	20gp
-	potion of cure light
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	10 bolts
-	explorer outfit
-	dagger
-	antitoxin
From Cultist Horsemen
-	silver dagger
-	masterwork light crossbow
-	masterwork morningstar
Used 
-	10 sp meals, lodging
-	rope (tie up half-orc sentry)
-	potion of cure light (Cultist hideout)

*Manzanita*
From Darien
-	8gp
-	potion of cure light
From Bandits: 
-	Shortbow
-	Quiver
-	40 arrows
-	studded leather barding
-	Spellbook (Magic Missile, Nystul’s Undetectable Aura, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Sleep)
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	20gp
-	explorer outfit
-	spell-writing supplies
-	longsword
-	composite longbow
-	oil x10
-	bullseye lantern
From Cultist Horsemen
-	gray robes, masterwork
-	Red Leather Spellbook 
-	longsword, masterwork
-	silver dagger
-	tanglefoot bag
-	vial of acid
-	potion of CLW
From Half-Orc Sentry
-	9 sp, 16cp
Used
-	2 gp room
-	5 sp food and drink
-	potion of cure light

*Rowyn*
From Darien
-	20gp
-	potion of cure light
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	20gp
Used
-	15 gp to temple of Fharlanghn in Carodan
-	5 sp food and drink
-	potion of cure light

*Zanock*
From Darien
-	20gp
-	potion of cure light
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	20 gp Brenin
Used
-	15sp food, drink, lodgin
-	rope tied up half-orc in barracks

*Alyssa Moonshadow*
From Bandits
-	Studded leather barding
From Darien
-	4gp
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	20gp
Used
-	10 sp meals, lodging
-	Arrows (?)

*Adromon*
From Bandits
-	Studded leather barding
From Darien
-	4gp
From Dharnans/Warden Ricsten
-	20gp
-	Longsword
From Cultist Horsemen
-	composite longbow
-	masterwork longsword
Used
-	10 sp meals, lodging


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 18, 2004)

I think we need a new RG.  We'll need to repost the NPCs again under our own IDs anyway.  I will volunteer to level up Alyssa.  Wysiwyg, if you want her, speak up soon.

Last I recall, Manzanita had 250 XPs, so she now has 1584?  She'll take two spells from captured spellbooks and put these in her spellbook.  I think this is what you said I could do.

I'm really enjoying this one Silentspace.  Thank you for some fine DMing.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok, here's the new RG

Storms of Change Rogues Gallery Part 3

And thanks


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

And here's the new OOC thread

Storms of Change OOC Part 3


----------

